# Starting a new cycle.....come join!



## Conswayla M

Hey all, I am startng a new cycle CD5 today and was hoping to have a few join!!


----------



## claire99991

hey babe ill join you just as soon as this damn witch shows her face i think it will be friday will that be to late to join? xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Its never too late to join! Its better going through this with someone else. I hope that :witch: stays far away from you!!!!

:hug:


----------



## jmac

Why hello girls, haven't we met somewhere before? LOL...

Here we go again, fresh faced and ready to make it happen!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey girls, I think I will be officially in here tomorrow, lol

Seen red blood tonight so think thats :witch: showing her face and will be upon me full flow tomorrow.


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry to hear that Irish :hugs: Heres to this month!!! We are so going to make it happen this time!!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## claire99991

awww sorry Irish come on then lets liven this thread up a bit i will be officially joining you all as soon as this damn witch shows her ugly mug! Lets all get our valentines BFP!! XX


----------



## claire99991

p.s can i just say im so glad im joining you all again (not that im glad u didnt get bfp just glad i have familiar faces again) xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I agree, it is nice to have familiar people around for sure. Kinda of makes this ride a little easier (if that is possible) Claire, don't give up yet, your still in the game.....maybe the :witch: won't come :?:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeh claire don't give up yet. I know what you mean about the familiar faces but I am out to get that Valentines BFP. Read my Valentine TTC Plan in my Journal :laugh2:.

The :witch: is still not at full flow yet which I thought she would be, I just have very light spotting again so did a FRER on FMU and it was a :bfn: so its defo :witch: on her way in. Just hope that she comes at some point today so I can get into my VTTCP (Valentines TTC Plan), :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Irish im going to read your valenties plan in your journal!

I know im not out yet but thats cos im not even due on till 2morow, my stomach has gone hard at the bottom and i have more period pains, i love the way my body decides i need 7-10 days to gear up for my period it feels like i have my period for half the month because i get symptoms for so long damn thing.

Havent POAS anymore woooo im very impressed with myself i have only took 2 tests this month one on 7dpo and one on 9dpo. Not going to buy one will just wait for the inevitable to happen


----------



## claire99991

Blood stained CM guess who is on her way......................:witch:

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry Claire that she is on her way. But at least now you can move on to next month and put this one past you. My :witch: is over FINALLY today so I can get to BDing now. DH has been eager to get to it this month so he will be happy when I tell him its time :rofl: AF is due again on Feb 4th, and I wont test until I am really late so it may even be Valentines day too!


----------



## snugglebot

Hey ladies my :witch: arrived today as I mentioned in the dec. thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/82072-starting-new-cycle-cd1-dec-15-a-10.html#post1388248 It is a bit sad but I was prepared and hey I get to chat with you all again!

Next month's AF is due Feb 14, so it is a bit later than you conswayla. If that is a problem, let me know. But as you have all said, it is nice to go through it with people you know, and I really only follow one or two threads.

I like your plan irish_eyes! Ambitious! :o) My hubby and I travel a ton which makes things like planning BD tough.


----------



## snugglebot

If any of you are interested, I also set up a thread for those who don't want to test before the 14th but need the peer pressure to avoid it - like ME!

https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/90278-valentines-day-2009-testers.html#post1388446

I will still be visiting here too but since you will be due much earlier, it probably won't help my resolve. But thought I would let you know anyways.


----------



## jmac

Well, it's turning into quite a reunion isn't it? Something nice about being with familiar people and stuff so that's good.

I'm going to try desperately hard this month not to symptom spot/get hung up so may not be posting as much (easy to say now, not so easy to carry through on in 2ww!). 

Fingers crossed Friday 13 February is lucky for me!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry Snugglebot, I know the let down of the stupid :witch: I mylself have promised not to symptom spot. As my journal indicates I get every symptom in the book in the 2ww.......so its hard. Anyway, are there any ladies left that haven't got the :witch: and are going to test soon?


----------



## Conswayla M

The more the merrier and I won't test until I am like on CD 33 or 34.....if I ever get there :rofl: so I will most likley be testing around the same time as you all anyway. And dont they say when women spend too much time together their :witch: comes together? :rofl:

I was thinking about not posting as much and trying hard to forget about ttc this month, but we can always just talk about anything really. What we did today, what we are going to do tomorrow, we can keep each others minds off it!!

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

yes i agree we should just chat about anything in general make the month go quicker.

I will start, well tonight my 3 year old is driving me mad! she wont go to bed at all and she just keeps saying 'me no tido' which means she isnt tierd' she is getting to be quite naughty she is 3 next month but her terrible 2's are kicking in now she told me today i was boring she also said 'mummy claire dont ignore me' and i want to do this all again lol am i mad!


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> yes i agree we should just chat about anything in general make the month go quicker.
> 
> I will start, well tonight my 3 year old is driving me mad! she wont go to bed at all and she just keeps saying 'me no tido' which means she isnt tierd' she is getting to be quite naughty she is 3 next month but her terrible 2's are kicking in now she told me today i was boring she also said 'mummy claire dont ignore me' and i want to do this all again lol am i mad!

makes you wonder eh?!
:rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Thats why it took us so long to want to try agian for another. Our son (who is 7) had the terrible 2's from 6 months till 5 years! He is very hyper active and it makes it very challenging sometimes. But the great thing is how much they learn from 3 and up, so many new things start. Each year of my sons like I say "This is my favorite age" just because of all the new things they pick up. Anyone else already have little ones at home?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hello! Can I join in?

It's CD2 today... Just finished a 36 day cycle (usually 28, but ovulated late on CD24). This will be my first month TTC - WTT came to an end today as my coil FELL OUT :happydance: so I am taking that as a sign and I really hope it happens!!

So it's a new day, a new cycle, a new chance for that BFP... Ready?

Set...?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

 ...GO!... ​
:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Conswayla M

Of course Tasha, welcome! We are all prepared for a bunch of :bfp:'s this month, and we are going to get them!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Just a puppy for me. (if you couldn't guess). I wonder how my career (and my dh's) will have to change. Right now, we both travel a ton, and all we have to worry about it either finding a dog sitter or space at the local kennel. .... don't think you can put the baby at a kennel... The question will become who gets to travel and who has to say "no" to their boss... We are both on promotion and managerial paths. We both want it really badly. I can imagine our relationship will have a bit of stress ahead if we ever get pregnant. It's a convo we should probably have... :oops:


----------



## Conswayla M

Having a baby is a large step, but no matter what is going on in your life (and you are wanting to become parents) you make it work. It does all fall into place, and if you have a system where you both get to take turns with your careers then it will be fine. You can still work and become what you want with a child. I have worked since my son was 5 weeks old, and so has my husband. We have both been able to continue with our careers (and yes there has been some very rough times) but we always seem to manage and rely on the strength of our relationship and our family to get us past those rough times. The talk is important so that you are on the same page and not in for a whole lot of surprises when the baby comes. But no matter what, once you become a parent everything becomes clearer and your life changes with you. Hope that helps a little, I just know that when we had our son, we weren't ready emotionally or financially and didn't have the talk about all the "what ifs" and we still made it work. :hugs:


----------



## jmac

Well, my husband's got 3 children from his first marriage. They range from 21 to 12 so a long time since baby days. 12 year old has really profound learning difficulties and developmental age of about 2 so knowing/living with/looking after her has been quite intense.

We too both have pretty full on careers but I feel totally at one with the thought that when (note pma) we produce, I will slow things down. Hubby is v supportive and v into equality and all which is great and I'm sure there'll be lots of give and take but I'm comfy to take the foot off the accelerator on my career for a while. My boss has a three year old and a baby on the way and she regularly misses milestones etc for the sake of work. I've watched it and it ain't for me.

Five years ago thinking this way would have horrified me but I guess you just hit various stages in your life where things work or don't and it's a case of going with where you're at any the given time.

Thank Crunchie it's Friday!


----------



## claire99991

ok dont want to jinx things but in 36 min :witch: is officially late! ( i shouldnt have officiolly joined this thread until AF turned up from last month but i was soooo sure it was coming) anyway dont think :witch: is far away had spotting tiny bit yesterday tiny bit at lunch time today when i wiped but nothing since but im getting stressed and feel boiling hot! So think :witch: will turn up 2moz anyway.


----------



## Conswayla M

Ooooo, well a lot of women have spotting in early pregnancy!! As long as it is pink or brown it is considered spotting....so maybe it is a good thing for you claire, let us know how it all works out!!!!

:dust:


----------



## snugglebot

good luck Claire! Keep us posted! What a journey for you so far!


----------



## snugglebot

jmac and conswayla, I appreciate your perspectives. My sister just had her first baby and is going through some major changes to her values in life too, which I can't relate to so that is what prompted me to think, wait a second, things just CAN'T be the same post baby. 

My husband avoids tough discussions like the plague but I do think this one is important. But I will keep in mind what you both have said, because I expect that no matter what we decide right now about careers, until we actually do have a baby, we won't really know what it is we want and need to do in our new "family" world.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello girls, just reading back all the posts. I am prepared to back away from my career to look after the baby ~ and so do dh, :laugh2:. Problem is, we can't afford it for only one of us to work but after all the years of working I have come to realise that you are only a number and family is more important. I am in a managerial role and dh is in the construction industry.


----------



## jmac

With hindsight my thinking on this has evolved because of two things, firstly getting increasingly involved in the care of my hubby's youngest and actually enjoying it/feeling rewarded by the time we spent together and secondly having a miscarriage in 2007. 

In the short time I was pg I was adamant that I'd want to still put in the hours I do now (like you Irish Eyes I'm in a managerial role which brings it's own demands) - and was convinced that this baby wasn't going to change my routine particularly but in the aftermath of the miscarriage I went through a protracted period of slow realisation that there actually were more important things in life than work and that while I could tap in and out of work focus there was only a limited amount of opportunity to create and build a family.

Not sure I'd want to give up work completely (or that we could afford to) but I definitely intend (assuming we get lucky - please, please, please) to see about doing reduced hours or cramming my hours into less days. 

Mind you, all hypothetical until we get that all important BFP!


----------



## claire99991

well today i offically join this thread! :witch: paying me a lovely unwanted visit :cry:


----------



## cazd

Sorry 'bout that stupid :witch: claire. erm... 8th time lucky?! xxx

But... Heya Girlies - Nice to see you all again!
After your saga last month - glad you got a chance to start your own buddy group this time Conswayla. Count me in for my first proper TTC cycle!
I've been out of the mix for a few days while I dealt with my Flo.
but I'm stocked up on pre-seed and sticks galore.
Sounds like I'm a bit ahead of you guys...
11th Jan as CD1
Ov on the 25th 
testing on the 8th Feb.

I hadn't thought about testing on the 14th.
Oooh - wouldn't that be fab... We got engaged on valentines day - 6 years ago.
I don't think I've got a cocktails chance in hell of waiting 'till then.
I'm desperate to try an opk stick but ovs 8 days away!

Anyway... glad to be back (not actually glad but you know what I mean)

GOOD LUCK !!!!! SUERTE !!!!! BON CHANCE !!!!!


----------



## claire99991

cazd nice to see you again! im actually due for my AF on valentines day! so if i get it it will be a bit of a bugger wont it lol my OH wont be impressed. Lets get lots of BFP's this time girls xxx


----------



## jmac

Hi Cazd!

Claire, soz AF arrived but at least now you're CD1 and ready and raring.


----------



## snugglebot

What a bummer Claire! Ready for another round? :) 

I finally picked up the book Taking charge of your fertility, and I think I finally got convinced to start tracking BBT. But I am a mouth breather, (I have allergies and have constant nasel congestion). I am not convinced I could use the "other" methods without much movement in the mornings... like seriously?! Anyways I am going to try one month of taking my temp by the mouth and hopefully it won't be too wacky. Anyone else dealt with this? 

What I liked about the BBT thing was it would help me figure out if I ovulated later than "normal" and maybe then I wouldn't have the freak out I just had about my cycle being late since I do travel so much with work. Am I correct in my understanding that once you see your temp rise, that the amount of time from ov to your period is consistent month to month and it is at that point you can guess your due date? Rather than what I am doing now which is relying on a cycle average that doesn't consider travel's influence on my ov.


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboots, dont have any experience with BBT charting hun i fear if i do it will just become even more obsessed if that is humanly possible but yes im pretty sure your luteal phase of your cycle (after you ovulate) stays the same each month so you can work out when your period will be due. Do you use opk tests you can get them cheap on ebay and that will give you a good idea when you will ovulate as well. XX

oh and yep all ready for another round, im taking a battering with all these months though its starting to affect me but im sure once im a few days in and my period pains go away and i dont feel so crappy ill be ok and looking forward to another go.


----------



## TashaAndBump

:witch: is kicking my ass right now :(

Hope she goes away soon...


----------



## jmac

Does anyone have much experience of/opinions on Preseed? I'm trying really hard to make this whole thing as natural a process as possible and am trying v hard not to start charting temperature, CM, CP etc (tho I start making random assumptions and drawing random conclusions in 2ww!) but think this might be a semi-natural helper.

Is it any good and where do you buy it?


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> Do you use opk tests you can get them cheap on ebay and that will give you a good idea when you will ovulate as well. XX

I bought some a few days ago so I will try using them this month and compare that to the chart to see if my "mouth breathing" is going to give accurate results or not. I think I might obsess on my chart too but I fear our planning of bd around ov might be totally wrong, because my travel is delaying things. I need to get a better sense of how my ov is reacting to my monthly travel. 

It is actually really interesting because I didn't realize that travel had such an effect until recently. It actually answered a ton of questions and concerns I had. For the past year, I was freaking out about why my cycle had changed so much since stoping Ortho-evra and relying soley on condoms. I thought it was the hormones that had screwed up my cycle but I think there is more to it.

When I was in high school and university, I wasn't on b/c, I didn't travel and I was regular beyond believe. Every month, it would come 4 weeks plus 2 days and I had the mental power to control what time of day my AF would start (e.g. if I had an exam that morning, it wouldn't start until I handed in my test and went to the bathroom). 

Once I got my job and then went on b/c, my cycle changed to 28 days, which I attribute to the b/c. But it wasn't nearly as regular either. However, upon reflection I traveled a ton with my work. Once I stopped b/C I expected things to go back to normal. But it didn't.... so the BBT charts and OPKs will probably help me better predict my AF. If travel screws it up, atleast I have a week or two's notice about when my AF arrive, which is better than having no clue and then freaking out thinking I might be pregnant, only to be dissapointed, when the :witch: comes.

It's something that unless I stop traveling, I have a feeling will not be possible without paying closer attention.


----------



## snugglebot

jmac said:


> Does anyone have much experience of/opinions on Preseed? I'm trying really hard to make this whole thing as natural a process as possible and am trying v hard not to start charting temperature, CM, CP etc (tho I start making random assumptions and drawing random conclusions in 2ww!) but think this might be a semi-natural helper.
> 
> Is it any good and where do you buy it?

I ditto this question and have begun wondering about it too.


----------



## claire99991

well it did bugger all for me this month lmao! i got it of ebay thou about a tenner xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

It did nothing for me either but then there is many that have got their :bfp: after using it.


----------



## claire99991

Okie i think preeseed is good if you get a bit *ahem* dry down there :blush: ermm but if not i dont think it would be needed, i have heard soooo many people say preeseed gave them a :bfp: 1st month and thats great unfortunalty its not the same story for everyone, i was so excited to use it but now i just feel let down with it to be honest. Am i using it again this cycle? hmmm maybe lol...


----------



## jmac

LOL Claire...it's a bit like using the same lottery numbers every week this isn't it? You get into doing all these quirky little things knowing that they probably do rat all for you but not doing them feels like a risky strategy as it might jinx things!

I don't think I'm going to go down the preseed route just yet. Thank you for comments girls.


----------



## jmac

Snugglebot, meant to say, travelling does change your cycle no matter what anyone tells you or the biology of how it's meant to work! I used to travel extensively with work and while the international stuff really screwed me up cycle wise, I found that even domestic travelling impacted it.

Within a couple of months of reducing my travel (or at least having predictable travel) my cycle stabilised. Have wondered though if it was more to do with the stress and strain of travelling/role I had at the time, rather than the travel itself. Not sure but I totally buy what you're saying about travel making a difference to you.


----------



## cazd

We'll be using preseed all next week :blush:
I'll let you know how we get on!

And you're right..... it is like a gamble!
I joined another cycle group last month and all the names and AF dates were listed on the 1st page.
Watching the BFPs and AFs go on there - was v exciting - adding my AF wasn't great but it made it feel like Bingo!


----------



## snugglebot

Well I may consider getting some for next cycle because I am travelling during my most fertile time (of course). So maybe if I use that stuff if we bd before I go, maybe it will give the little spermies a chance to live longer? Hubby is on a hunting trip himself right now so I am not sure what he will think of the idea. 

The bonus would be if my travel delays my ov sufficiently until the day I get home again. I now know I need to "get it on" when I get back from trips - which :oops: happens anyways. :)

Good luck cazd!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Irish im going to read your valenties plan in your journal!

:rofl: You go girl! :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Okie i think preeseed is good if you get a bit *ahem* dry down there :blush: ermm but if not i dont think it would be needed, i have heard soooo many people say preeseed gave them a :bfp: 1st month and thats great unfortunalty its not the same story for everyone, i was so excited to use it but now i just feel let down with it to be honest. Am i using it again this cycle? hmmm maybe lol...

To be honest Claire, I was only using it because I heard about so many people getting their :bfp: with it but to be honest dh said I didn't need it. :rofl: KWIM


----------



## Conswayla M

CD12 Sorry ladies, I was so busy this weekend I didn't make it on, which sometimes is a good thing since I wasn't thinking constantly about it. So I was talk to a friend of mine who has 3 little ones, and with her first they tried for a year and a half with no luck, so they went to the doctors and the doc told them that they were BDing too much. That they should onyl do it every 3 days because the fresh sperm can kill old sperm and old sperm will kill fresh sperm, so everyday that they did it, they were just killing to sperm. And once they started doing it every 3 days they conceived that same month. I have no idea how true it is, some say to "save" the sperm. Some say to do it every 1-2 days. So I am trying it out this month. BD on CD 8, CD 11 and then I will do it again CD 14. I know it is risky and I am sure it will happen more then that since DH hates waiting :rofl:

In my journal I mentioned my experience with temping. I know it is a a very usefull tool for many women, and it helps them with their ovulation but I will not do it again. 

Anyway didn't mean to make this so long...O day should be Jan 21 or 22. My CM has laready been some what EW and stretchy (tmi) and my CP has moved up and soft already, althoguh this morning it was down a but and more firm, so I am approaching it! 

:dust:


----------



## cazd

Hiya! Love your CP analysis - I remember that from last time!
I haven't been testing mine for long enough to tell a difference but I'm tracking it on fertilityfriend so hopefully it'll show a pattern soon.
All my books say to :sex: every other day so I've marked it in the diary for tonight onwards!
Did my first opk today - totally negative - but I'm looking forward to seeing it change.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, last cycle I bded every other day, then every 3 days in my fertile week and the day I got my first pos opk, ov and the day after and it didn't work. 

So I am going down the route of doing it every day during fertile week. You heard all different stories you just don't know what to believe.


----------



## Conswayla M

Its true you never know what to believe, and what might work for some people may not work for others. I will just go with the flow. I don't want to not BD enough that it doesn't work, but I don't want to over do it if thats not going to help either. I am in my fertile week now....this is the easy part. I am not looking forward to the 2ww!!


----------



## claire99991

I only used the preeseed cos i thought i would get a :bfp: straight away so serves me right really, and my OH said it was like having sex with a waterslide! lovely! :rofl:

I am confused about how often to BD as well! we have been doing it every day for like 8 days straight and i wondering if the sperm just isnt strong enough, last month we did it like 6 days in a row and then i bloody ovulated late and my OH was so knackered the day i got my strongest opk he just couldnt manage it :blush: so its like :muaha: what do you do, im going for every other night this month starting when :witch: leaves me probs tomoz will be the last day she is here then i can get on with a couple of weeks of seriosus BD (doesnt help that my OH is absolutly flat out at work at the min and is working 12 hours a day) still i havent given him no :sex: since my last ovulation so he must be gagging :rofl:

xx


----------



## jmac

LOL LOL LOL Claire, I like your thinking. Hold out so that by fertile time he'll be too keen to think about it being fertile time and get stage fright. LOL...

I've done exactly the same without realising...lol...


----------



## claire99991

haha didnt do it on purpose its just after so much sex for like a week and half i just need a break! haha


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> haha didnt do it on purpose its just after so much sex for like a week and half i just need a break! haha

\

That can be hard on us thats for sure! Its like breathing to men though, they need all the time to survive!


----------



## snugglebot

My hubby comes home tonight! I haven't seen him in a week and a half! I can't wait!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla you are already so far in your cycle its going fast fot you! good luck this week! xx


----------



## cazd

Tried pre-seed last night - its super-slippery!
(Glad I got the tube rather than the pre-filled sticks or there'd be lots wasted)
My opk was negative today but I'll keep testing. 

How many days before ov does the line start to show?


----------



## claire99991

cazd i think it can really vary from person to person, mine start getting darker from day 12 but on day 12 its only just there by 14 its darker than the control line, dont forget to test between 1pm -5pm as the LH hormone builds up as you go thru the day xx


----------



## cazd

oooh - I've been testing at 12:00 - I'll change it to after work and dog walking.

Ta!


----------



## Conswayla M

CD 13 for me today! This is the easy part really isn't it?! I am not sure if I can handle another 2ww, but perhaps I will try not to google every symptom. Or how about no symptom spotting at all? :rofl: I can try.

Snuggle, you must be so excited to see DH! Get some good BDing time in!

I better get some in tonight too. I feel so good today, and I have no idea why. 

:hug:


----------



## claire99991

conswayla do you ovulate tomorow then or the day after? Have fun :sex: ! lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> cazd i think it can really vary from person to person, mine start getting darker from day 12 but on day 12 its only just there by 14 its darker than the control line, dont forget to test between 1pm -5pm as the LH hormone builds up as you go thru the day xx

Claire does it really matter when you test? It's just I'll not get testing until I get home from work which is 5.30pm. I suppose a half an hour won't harm. The weekends are different though.


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> conswayla do you ovulate tomorow then or the day after? Have fun :sex: ! lol


I should ovualte tomorrow, usually day 14......I am excited!! Come on egg, catch that :spermy: !!


----------



## jmac

Go Conswayla! Sending you baby dust.

(Almost wrote "will be thinking of and hoping for you" but decided thinking of you BD'ing probably sounded a bit pervy...lol...)


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl:
Thats okay I know what you mean anyway!! Haha, thats funny though. I am on a mission the next few days, screw waiting every 3 days! Its too darn exciting knowing that those little :spermy: are in their waiting for my eggy!!

But at least I will be in the 2ww while you girls are near O and then I will be able to focus on that with you!!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla - go catch that egg missus

irish eyes - i think anywhere up to bed time is good to test hun i just know 1st thing on a morning isnt good so you will be fine xxxx


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> i think anywhere up to bed time is good to test hun i just know 1st thing on a morning isnt good so you will be fine xxxx

I learned something new today!


----------



## snugglebot

Well dh got home late late last night. I woke up to snuggles :oops: 

However, I just found out dh is leaving town again tomorrow. *sigh* I expect him back before ov time but I guess I won't be on the bd every other day plan! ah well such is life.


----------



## Conswayla M

CD 14 today. I am so confused! On like day 8-11 my CP was high and soft (some times it was a little lower) and I had tons of CM, more then I have had before. It was EW like, but a little cloudy. Today is CD 14 and my CP is even higher and softer, but I have less CM and it is creamy and sticky....I am so lost. I felt some (what seemed to be) O like pains around day 11. And nothing yet, so maybe I O'd early? Or I am about to O just not right now. It is so high and I can hardly reach it, but my CM doesn't match with it....it did last week. See how I make myself crazy?
DH was in a lot of pain and sick last night, so no BDing for us. The last time we got to it was CD 11. He hasn't been well at all. So maybe tonight, as it may be my last chance to get some :spermy: in there. I have a feeling I am out this month, it just may not work out. Plus this is most likley my last month (haven't decided for sure yet) and I may be messing it up. Oh well, I said I wasn't going to try much this month, and so far the plan is going that way :rofl: so maybe thats a good thing?

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

conswayla how come this might be your last month trying hun if u dont mind me asking? I hope you get sum :sex: tonight! sumtimes ppl say when they tried the least they got there bfp so ur far from out this month.

Not much going on for me only on cd 5 god its going slooooooooooooow. Did a opk just cos i like to poas really and i havent done it for a while anyway it had a faint line but no where near pos was just visible under light and angled right lol i sound crazy now dont i. This month feels like it will drag so much more than all the rest boring!


----------



## Conswayla M

It takes forever doesn't it! 
This may be my last month for 2 reasons. This is my second try for #2, and the first attempt went on for a year and a half with no success, I am getting exhausted from the let downs and I keep thinking if I stop it will just be easier....but I doubt that. Plus our son is 7 and a half now and I am afriad that there will be too much of an age gap between the 2 (if it ever happens). Our son wasn't planned, it just happened we weren't using any form of birth control for 2 months, and the second month I got pregnant. It happend so fast....and that was probably because we weren't trying and I wasn't thinking about it. 

I am starting to think I already O'd and if I did thats great! But I guess I will find out tomorrow if my CM changes to more EW. If I did O it was awfully early!

Hang in there, and get lots of :sex: in! I usually try to start on CD8 and go until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## cazd

Oh Honey - bet your totally sick of this whole thing. :hugs:

Sounds like you're ready for ov though - with your cervix being so high.
(I struggled to find mine this morning!)
Have you been testing with OPKs too?


----------



## claire99991

conswayla - i can totally understand where your coming from it must be really hard and like u say you could be trying to hard as silly as it sounds, every month i say right i need a break next month i carnt do this again but yet i just carry on im sure i will get to a point thought where i really have had enough and just stop trying. Good luck i REALLY hope u get your bfp this month!!

Cazd sounds like your getting ready for ov as well make sure to get lots of :sex: 

Cd6 for me and im poorly have a really sore throte blocked nose feel sick so im glad i dont need to especaily worry for another few days because lets just say im not in the mood lol x


----------



## Conswayla M

I don't use OPK's.
I am not sure if I have O'd yet, or if I will. I have a feeling if I did O this month I already did. My CM is just watery and sticky, and it was more EW earlier on. Actually, we didn't try a lot this month. So I feel like I am completely out for sure. I hope that I did O early since that is when we did the most :sex:!!! Oh well, its a waiting game. I do feel more relaxed about it this month for some reason. And I guess it is kinda good that I don't know when I O'd since I can't count the dpo and I have to just go with it. I guess it is better that way.

Cazd, looks like it is time to get busy!! YAY!! Get those :spermy: in there!

Sorry your not feeling well Claire, it is a good thing you are only CD 6, give you some time to feel better!

:dust:


----------



## cazd

TMI alert !
My CM was the same yesterday - totally slimy and stretchy too - but today it was back to watery nothingness. Maybe it gets released in waves!

We're :sex: every other night 'till 3 days after ov.
OPK was negative this afternoon so I'm not too worried.
Must be hard to abstain when you know the eggs right there!


----------



## snugglebot

My dog ate my bbt thermometer last night!!!!! :hissy: 

I will write about the traumatic experience of discovering it on the floor later ... *sigh*


----------



## Irish_eyes

snugglebot said:


> My dog ate my bbt thermometer last night!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> I will write about the traumatic experience of discovering it on the floor later ... *sigh*

Oh sorry to hear that hun but it is a bit funny if you don't mind me laughing. :laugh2: Sure you can get another one. 

CD9 for me today and tomorrow I am starting the POAS thing again with opks. Here it goes, this is were I become obsessed. This passed week I have been feeling alive without AF and without the pressure of testing and trying. But going to try and relax more.


----------



## claire99991

sorry to here about your bbt thermometer but it did make me giggle a bit only cos my dogs would do the same but they are still cuties, oh mi god this month is going sooooooo slow its unreal, i normally enjoy the 1st 10 days no stress no poas no period no symtopm spotting no BD for spermies but for fun no PMT! but this month its just crap and its dragging and i already feel like it wont happen again this month and i dont even ovulate for another week or sumthing. Oh well.


----------



## cazd

oh I feel exactly the same way.
I haven't been bored or sitting about doing nothing - but every day I look at the diary and its still not OV time!
Got a faint line on my opk yesterday so really hoping for a darker one today.
(my temp went up a bit this morning so hope I haven't missed it)

Conswayla - you said something that me and OH were talking about yesterday...
all this :sex: and there's actual living spermies in there... still !


----------



## claire99991

cazd, i wish i was as far along in my cycle as you are ARGH day 8 im still full of cold though so maybe its not a bad thing, i have a problem though those ppl who were in the same cycle buddy thread as me last month know i had my MIL here over xmas and new year and my ov so we were having sex like teenagers quiet as possible and anyway we didnt do it enough cos we just didnt get any time to ourselves so i thought this month would be better house bk and all until i found out last night she wants to visit for another couple of weeks ( i know i sound like a selfish bitch here) but i just need next week for me and my OH so we can give it our best shot. All he says is well im not putting her of its not end of the world if you dont get pregnant yet, he doesnt understand that 1 month feels like 1 year! oh god im so fed up :(


----------



## cazd

Oh wow! Can't imagine having relatives over to stay so often. Last time I saw my mum was well before xmas - when I travelled to see her. 
Having to be quiet when you're a grown-up can't be much fun!

Must be so frustrating that your OH can't see how TTC sends you into a different dimension - where everything goes soooo slooooowly.

Waiting for pre-ov sexytime tonight - its officially the longest day ever !

(P.s. I'm so excited about being CD14 and ready to ov - can't believe its actually here - 1st cycle and actively trying!)


----------



## claire99991

cazd, oooo im so excited for you!! have fun tonight and go catch that egg! ;) what was your opk like today?


----------



## cazd

check it out! 
OPK was very faint at 12pm but full-on at 4pm !

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







opk.JPG
File size: 8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## snugglebot

cazd said:


> check it out!
> OPK was very faint at 12pm but full-on at 4pm !
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:) YEAH! BD TIME! :sex:!

I have a question about OPK's being new to this... I had a faint line on Thursday (CD 9 ) so to me that was a negative, then on CD 10 (friday) I had EWCM, but no line, which the opk test didn't surprise me, but I didn't expect to ov so early, but I wonder why I got a faint line on cd 9... anyone have advice?


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd get bding girl.


----------



## claire99991

cazd get busy girl

Snuggleboot sumtimes you can miss your LH surge because it rises and then falls so quickly many woman miss it but spot other signs of ovulation like you said the EWCM i would test around 3pm in the afternoon and again on the evening 6 or 7ish to see if the line gets any darker. Good luck.

I feel so far behind everyone else i dont ovulate till next friday, anyone around the same as me??


----------



## snugglebot

claire99991 said:


> cazd get busy girl
> 
> Snuggleboot sumtimes you can miss your LH surge because it rises and then falls so quickly many woman miss it but spot other signs of ovulation like you said the EWCM i would test around 3pm in the afternoon and again on the evening 6 or 7ish to see if the line gets any darker. Good luck.
> 
> I feel so far behind everyone else i dont ovulate till next friday, anyone around the same as me??

Claire, if my past history of EWCM and my "calendar" history is correct, (evenFF predicts this - next friday is supposed to be my ov day too... I did buy an extra box of OPKs the other day because I figured since it was my first cycle, I wanted to start testing early just in case... ..we shall see.

The problem is I switched thermom. right so if I did ovulate, things might be very messed up with mybbt. So hopefully I catch it with the OPK. Next month won't be a good one for me to figureout my typical ov date, because I travel again ...

Don't sweat being later, like I said, I think I am actually do next week. It might just be all in my head.


----------



## claire99991

keep testing snuggleboot u will get them dark lines im sure xx


----------



## snugglebot

DH is super rowdy right now so hopefully he doesn't work it all out of his system before I ov... I may have to "ration" him:rofl: 

TMI Alert: Admittedly I got a little dry :blush: last night and I just had to use some KY lube. Which I know is no good for the poor :spermy: I might order some pre-seed so that we have that option if it happens again. *sigh* That said, if they say KY is not birth control, that means, it isn't guaranteed to kill them all anyways! And this stuff wasn't labeled as a spermacide.


----------



## claire99991

preeseed is great when things get a little dry lol i love it! loving the rationing him haha my OH has been horny since i last ovulated haha but i havent given him none, oh gosh that sounds so bad! its cos ive been poorly and we been v busy at work might give in tonight since its day 8 and sperm meets egg plan is mean to kick of tonight anyway...and he did buy me sum mini eggs from asda. LOL ;)


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> cazd get busy girl
> 
> Snuggleboot sumtimes you can miss your LH surge because it rises and then falls so quickly many woman miss it but spot other signs of ovulation like you said the EWCM i would test around 3pm in the afternoon and again on the evening 6 or 7ish to see if the line gets any darker. Good luck.
> 
> I feel so far behind everyone else i dont ovulate till next friday, anyone around the same as me??

Me! I am on CD10 but I don't ov until CD19 which I think thats Sunday!!!!


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> its day 8 and sperm meets egg plan is mean to kick of tonight anyway...and he did buy me sum mini eggs from asda. LOL ;)

Oh that is so lovely! 

I woke up with a nasty ear, nose and throat combo that's had my head on the verge of exploding all day. 
I can totally sympathise with you Snugglebot - my temp was up by .8 of a degree this morning but I don't know if that was being ill or if I've ovd.
Feel absolutely rotten and all worried that being ill might affect implant! 
Just crawled out of bed to do an opk but was back to faint again - like yesterday lunchtime. Gonna try again at 5pm. 
You might be right though... if I hadn't tested yesterday pm I might have missed that LH surge - seems like my window to catch a positive opk result is super-small. 

Hmmm.. Maybe a 4pm test and then an 8pm test might be better.
Or on the hour every hour - I'm that desperado I might just try it next month!

Just love the idea of having an October baby.

What do you guys think of a December baby - could you resist TTC in March?


----------



## claire99991

well this is my 3rd day of being in bed with the flu/cold horrible bug that i have got! hope its gone soon its awful my head was pounding all last night i remember rumagin thru draws at 4am for painkillers and im not 1 to take tablets. Hope my OH doesnt catch it or he wont be up for any :sex:!

Well im doing the sperm meets egg plan this month so i had :sex: last night day 8 will leave it tonight and then try again tomorow night. I ov late last month so will start ding my opk on day 12 i think.

I really wanted a september baby the weather is still kinda nice and not to cold, october baby i would love as well, However dont think i want a december baby i mean i know i shouldnt be picky but i dont want to miss my daughters christmas or mess it up for her she is only 3 and i dont think she would be impressed with mummy not being here on christmas, will have to see how i feel in march may well skip that month.


----------



## snugglebot

my travel schedule pretty much rules out march anyways, so no Dec baby for me. My temp was back down again this morning, so it definitely was affected by the beer :oops: and I am pretty sure I haven't ov'd yet.

Get better cazd and claire! Drink some lemon tea and honey!


----------



## snugglebot

ok I am pretty sure what I am finding is EWCM...also getting some "cramps" on my lower left ab...although my opk I took in the early afternoon was neg. I have been drinking tons of water and juice today because I have been so dry for BD'ing it has been uncomfortable, so I don't trust my urine to be strong enough. I am going to take an OPK tonight before I go to bed, and I will limit my fluid intake. We shall see...

I will be watching my temps for sure... 

gosh this determining ov date and luteal length for me is worse than the 2ww right now!


----------



## cazd

Girls - I need your advice !!!

I had EWCM about 3 days ago, then it went back to just nothingness really.
The next day I got a strong opk result and the day after it was back to v faint.
Now, a day later, I've got oodles of ewcm.

Conswayla - as our resident CM guru - what do you think?
My temps have been erratic but that's probably 'cos I'm ill.
And now I'm wondering if yesterdays opk reading was faint 'cos I've been drinking lots more - beechams and herbal teas (ta for the honey and lemon suggestion snugglebot - must send OH out later to bring home some lemons!)
So now I'm thinking... maybe we should :sex: again tonight - but honestly after last nights performance - I don't think my OH could cope!

P.S. - I've done lots of research into frequency of sex during ov.
And... 'normally fertile' people should do it every night around ovulation
but if your man has a low sperm count then every other nights better - to give him chance to build up a big enough spermy reserve!


----------



## claire99991

cazd i would try and go for a quickie tonight just to be on the safe side! pinpoinnting ovulation is a nightmare!

snuggleboot i actually think the week of :sex: and trying to figure out when ovulation is the worst week out of the month! more stressful than the 2ww!!

Well its day 10 for me really need to get sum :sex: tonight but my OH's work van got broken into last night and all his work drills got pinched im so annoyed and lets just say i doubt he will be up for :sex: we will have 2 see


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Ladies!!
Cazd~ I have had to same trouble with CM this month, I think just keep :sex: and mark your O date the day you usually O. Most of the time you will have EWCM leading up to O and then the day of O. So you may have already ovulated? But I don't know anything about OPK's so maybe keep testing with them too.

Well I have this feeling I didn't O this month. I don't know what is going on really. I had somewhat EWCM earlier in my cycle. So if I did O (crossing fingers) then my guess would have been CD12, we :sex: on CD 11, and that is it. DH was really sick and in very much pain, and then I just spent the past 4 days very ill, so we got hardly any :sex: in this month. I feel relaxed though. If I did O at all and it was on CD 12 then I would be 7 dpo today. I have not been symptom spotting since I think I am certainly out this month. Although 2 nights ago I was laying in bed and I had this weird pulling stretching sensation in my uterus from the bottom almost up to my ribs, it was a strong feeling and lasted about 5 minutes. I have no idea what it was, or if it was anything......but other then that nothing. And I think I am doing well not symptom spotting so far. I just keep thinking I didn't O and if I did I still have no clue what dpo I would be.

Looks like all you ladies are reading for that egg to drop and catch those :spermy:!!! Sorry this was so long, didn't get a chance on here for a bit being ill. Lets get those :bfp: this month!!!!

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

conswayla - im not going to sit here and go on about keeping your fingers crossed blah blah lol but u know i have heard so many ppl say the month when they BD the least and were chilled and didnt expect it, it happend so lets just see what happes for you hun ;) good luck sorry you have been ill i think everyone is ill at the moment i feel better today but my head is just bangning! :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire~Well I hope so. For some reason I feel doubtful, but it is in a good way. Since I feel that I am out, I am not obsessing (yet hehe). I hope your right!!

I hope you are feeling better soon too!!


----------



## cazd

I've had the same thing - like a tightness in my lower abdomen - not quite crampy but enough to feel achy like I've been working out!

CLAIRE - CD10 - Finally - your time has come!
spermies erm.. deposited... today could make your new baby!

PMA and Baby Dust (whatever that is!) got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Ladies, I don't have much time to write now... will later... but my temp was pretty low this morning... (lowest ever).... although can't compare too much since the first few days were with a different thermometer... anyways crossing my fingers it signals ov... 

Conswayla, my OPKs were still neg yesterday and I have been finding them picky little buggers.... so I don't think I will use them after this cycle. Plan on relying on the BBT from now... That is if I don't get my BFP.

As for BD around OV, here is a post with an interesting link, that includes some great stats: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...hing-you-never-wanted-know-fertilization.html


----------



## Conswayla M

Sungglebot~ I don't use OPK's so that I never really know my O date, which makes it wasier to obsess LOL. And the fact that I have heard a lot of women using them get mized up from them, and often miss the surge since it happens to fast. They seem way to confusing for me. So you may be better off without them if they are just messing you up. BBT seems to work really well for many women out there. I however had a bad experience with BBT and will never do it again. I therefore rely on CM and CP which really messed me up this month, so maybe (if I do try again next month) I will just not rely on anything and just do it!!

That is a very interesting link too! Thank you for sharing!!

:hug:


----------



## Conswayla M

I wanted to add.....isn't it horrible what happened to Premomt? Poor girl, I can only hope that she will get better really soon. She must be one strong girl!!


----------



## claire99991

yes poor permont i was really sad and shocked to read her post big hugz to her x

cazd - yeyyy its my fertile week at least i feel like im actually doing sumthing now rather than sitting around waiting and OH has promised :sex: tonight :dance: got a very neg opk today but still going to :sex: anyway i think every other day around this time is good and 3 nights running when my opk turns pos! lets see if i can catch that eggy this month.

Dont know whats going on with my CP its low hard and feels open lol always feels open its weird maybe mine just never closes, it feels like it has a slit in that you could get your fingertip in. I have no CM its wet but no EWCM or anything else but will keep eye on it all.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have made up with dh so hopefully :sex: will resume. But I have missed 2 days of sperm meets egg plan but I am not worried about that because I don't think it would make a difference since I have not ov yet. Hopefully maybe pin him down on Wed. 

Yeh, poor Premomt, I can't believe it. :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Conswayla M said:


> Sungglebot~ I don't use OPK's so that I never really know my O date, which makes it wasier to obsess LOL. And the fact that I have heard a lot of women using them get mized up from them, and often miss the surge since it happens to fast. They seem way to confusing for me. So you may be better off without them if they are just messing you up. BBT seems to work really well for many women out there. I however had a bad experience with BBT and will never do it again. I therefore rely on CM and CP which really messed me up this month, so maybe (if I do try again next month) I will just not rely on anything and just do it!!
> 
> That is a very interesting link too! Thank you for sharing!!
> 
> :hug:

lol I think I should have written cazd in my email after reading the posts clearer. That is what I get for checking these forums while at work and trying to be sneaky. *tsk *tsk.:)

I think I remember reading about your BBT experience in your journal. Any guesses on why the temps were high but no bfp? Other than your thermometer sucks ;)


Sounds to me otherwise that alot of ladies (and men) are getting lucky this week!! AH HA. I think I am going to give my DH a break tonight if he wants it...


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot - yep think everyone is getting lucky this week :rofl: lets hope we all catch the eggs!

Irish eyes :happydance: glad to here you and your oh are :sex: again and i wouldnt worry about the sperm meets egg plan as like u said u havent ov yet so still pleanty of time to catch your egg!

This is the 1st month i have done sperm meets egg plan BD on cd8 and last night cd10 will leave it tonight (as long as opk this afternoon is neg) and then try tomoz, im going to use preeseed as of tomorow was going to last night but only bught 6 individual applicators of it so need to use it when i think it will be most beneificial.

Weird thing today got real bad lower back pain like AF pain! and little sharp twinges ledt side lower down wondering if its my body getting ready to ovulate it doesnt normally start this early though. 

:dust: to all of us xx


----------



## claire99991

Ok my CP has gone very high almost unreachable i noticed EWCM when i went to loo and i have crampy pain on the left hand side, im going to hold wee in and do opk this afternoon but im thinking i might be getting ready to ov early this month. So maybe should have :sex: again tonight as well. Damn i should have used the preeseed last night afterall


----------



## cazd

woo hoo! sounds like you're ready to rock and roll !
(p.s. that cervicular hole sounds massive - TMI but who cares! mines like a slit too - but only about 5mm across - oooh - what if its too small for the spermies to find?)

My OH didn't get in from band practice 'till midnight last night - and was too tired to :sex: with me! GRRRRRRRR
I hope we've done enough to catch the egg this month. OH GOD! PLEASE LET IT HAPPEN! 
12 agonisingly long days 'till AF is due.

Snugglebot - new pic? where's that then?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thats it, I have to bounce on dh tonight. I am taking Maca and B50s and to be honest I definately think its doing something for my drive. :blush:

I'm raring to go. :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Oooh - what are those? Do you think they might work on my OH!


----------



## claire99991

:rofl: irish eyes you go get him! lol

Well im confused :dohh: it doesnt take much

i have EWCM and my cervix has gone high but not soft i had twingey crampy thigs this morning on my left side bit like ov pain but not as strong. My opk is completly and uttlerly negative there is barly any line there so do i go with my body or the opk should i just carry on every other night till the opk turns positive then do it 3 nights running or should i :sex: tonight hmmmm i dont want to tire my OH out to early as i do this every month and on the crucial day he is to tierd to do anything. Will do opk when i get in from work about 7 see if it has changed from this afternoon if it hasnt ill still leave the BDing tonight and save the spermies for tomorow, i mean we did it last night anyway so should be sum spermies still hanging around. :hissy: its very confusing


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am taking Vitamin B Complex 50's which is meant to be good to lengthen you LP. My LP was about 10-11 days, although not too bad, I wouldn't mind it being 12 days plus. Also hoping that ov may change this month too. I would love to bring it forward just one day. Maca is natures viagara. It is meant to help in sperm production and both men and women can take it. I got it for both of us but in the arguing with dh he has refused to take it. And I haven't even start taking Horney Goat Weed!!!! I have that too. :laugh2:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well ladies, you seem ready to go!! How exciting, its good to know that you can get moving on making these babies!!

After you have had a child, your CP will always remain a tad bit open, like a slit or a dimple. I have a hard time telling if mine is closed, but when it is open.....it is really open. I think mine is closing up now. My CP is high every morning (which I heard is common) and then throguh out the day it comes lower and harder. I have had a little more creamy CM so far, but I dont think it is anything. Its not a lot so I know I am not pregnant. They way my CP and CM is (which I know is not a good indicator) seems to tell me that it didn't happen. 

Time to get :sex: and get those :spermy: in there! I am so excited for you ladies!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I am still confused about this CP business. I look, I search, I feel and I don't know if I am getting it. TMI-I just feel around until I feel (how do I describe it?) like a lip maybe. I don't feel this tip of the nose thing. So I don't know if I have got it. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

well at this time of the month it would be soft and not like a nose so you probably found it!


----------



## snugglebot

cazd said:


> Snugglebot - new pic? where's that then?

From my wedding on the east coast of Canada!

As for all the CP business, I can't tell the position of mine because it is off to the side a bit but I am marking it so that next month I can write it down relative to this cycle (praying I don't have the opportunity and get a bfp, but need to be prepared for the 80% that I will).

Mine is super soft right now too, more EWCM today as well, and much more wetness, and temp was still low so I think it is just the thermometer change that had the temp dip yesterday, still waiting for ov. 

OPK still giving me a neg reading - I hate those things...! But I have a box I gotta use up so will continue to poas until they are gone. I just drink way too much water throughout the day to not go to the bathroom for 3 or 4 hours.... I need to go every 2 hours atleast so I won't worry if I never get a pos on them. I didn't realize they were so sensitive when I bought them.


----------



## Conswayla M

It took me a while to find my CP and know what I was feeling for. It is easier to find when you are not in your fertile stages, but you just need to (tmi warming) put your finger up there and as far back as you can (gently) you will hit the back of your vagina (ahhhh tmi!!) and its almost like a round ball. Mine is off to the right side a bit (and I think most are off to one side a bit) it will feel soft (like if you press on your bottom lip) when you are ovulating, and then harder (like the tipf of your nose) when you are not ovulating. There is a small hole there at the bottom of it, sometimes it can be more front facing. It can be confusing, but is a good indicator of when you are Oing. Check this out https://www.webwomb.com/check_cervical_position.htm
Anyway like I said, it took me a while to find mine and really understand everything. I understand it now, but most of the time I have no idea what it means :rofl:!!


----------



## claire99991

Ok well my opk was 50% positive tonight it was half as dark as the control line which i know is still a negative but considering thid afternoon it was only 5% there i think im going to :sex: tonight as i really dont want to miss a surge my CP is still high but still feels hard at the min i will just have to pounce on my OH every night till at least saterday i think he shouldnt complain really lol but he will lets just see if i can manage to get him in the mood every night! I hope doing it every night wont make the sperm of poor quality...i think i think about stuff wayyyyyyy to much! 

Anyway on the + side MIL is coming in a week and half so ill be safelty in the 2ww by then! :)


----------



## Conswayla M

Get pouncing Claire!!! :sex: Do it every night, and even every second night is fine!


----------



## Conswayla M

Well I have officially angered my cervix :growlmad: I have to stop! Its like a poas addiction!!! I don't know why I am so obsessed, I think I must be waiting for a message in there saying "Your pregnant" or something.....I have no clue!! I wasn't being as "gentle" as I suggested (listen to your own advice C) and I slipped and poked it really hard OUCH!! :hissy: Now it hurts.....I have angered my cervix.....:dohh:

I should stop.....how can I stop? :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

conswaya i am just as obsessed it used to freak me out and it still does when AF on the way and i just literlally find it right there before you get very far but my poas addiction has now been taken over with this haha 

on a serious note though try leave it to heal if you have hurt yourself lol xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

i'm obsessed too...even tho I am not sure I found it....I obsessed in finding it, :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

well dont know where the hell my cervix has gone lol can just about reach the tip of it if i really really try its waaaaay higher than i have ever felt i guess this is a good sign for ov! also EWCM or presseed from last night haha, :sex: last night and will be doing the same again tonight havent had any more ov pains as yet just back pain will wait till later on to do a opk. OOO i am actually excited at the min i could be making my baby this week :) xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Alright Claire you are there! 
There was this site called My beautiful cervix and I have seen it a few times, it is not working now for some reason. Anyway, it is this women who used a small scope camera and toko pictures of her cervix from CD1-CD32 or something, and it shows the different positions, the CM and everything! It is quite graphic but it is very interesting. I wish I could get the link to post in here. But here is another link with lots of info and pictures. It may help you in finding it Irish https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
:dust: 

Common and make those babies!!!


----------



## cazd

Go Claire !!!

And Conswayla - I check mine once a day in the mornings but I can't imagine damaging it - I'll be super-careful from now on!

My temps are up but CM is blobby. Hey ho...
Resigned myself to the fact that there's no baby this month.
I thought I'd be all excited about the possiblity of it all - but I'm absolutely convinced that it hasn't worked this time. BOO!

Nevermind - looking forward to catching it next time round.


----------



## Conswayla M

I check it too much, and I told myself just once a day....yeah right :rofl:
I just slipped a bit in there and hurt it. It feels fine now and I have only checked it once today.....mind you it is only 10 am!!!
I am almost certain I am out this month since I didn't :sex: enough. Who knows, maybe your still in Cazd!! Are you in the 2ww now? Anyone getting there? I am more excited for all of you guys, I know we are going to have some :bfp:!!!


----------



## claire99991

well my opk is only a tiny bit darker than yesterday still not quite as strong as the control line, i will :sex: again though cos my cervix feels high and open although it still doesnt feel as soft as i thought it feels a bit softer than normal but not much. Hmmm maybe im not quite there yet i mean its only cd12 havent had any ov pain yet either. Cazd how come u think your out? u have done loads of BDing havent ya? Conswayla good to here your not as sore today lol...right im of to get my :sex: lol


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire sounds like you are almost there, probably tomorrow or the next day you will O!! YAY!!


----------



## claire99991

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

My OH carnt *ahem* finish of :cry::cry:

he said he just isnt in the mood and he isnt a robot! My opk isnt quite positive yet i think it will go positive tomorow do u think if we do it tomorow night i still have a chance this month? i knew i started :sex: to early this month this always happens. we have planned a romantic night for tomorow and to be fair he has been up since 6am for work im just gutted :(


----------



## Irish_eyes

Conswayla M said:


> Alright Claire you are there!
> There was this site called My beautiful cervix and I have seen it a few times, it is not working now for some reason. Anyway, it is this women who used a small scope camera and toko pictures of her cervix from CD1-CD32 or something, and it shows the different positions, the CM and everything! It is quite graphic but it is very interesting. I wish I could get the link to post in here. But here is another link with lots of info and pictures. It may help you in finding it Irish https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> :dust:
> 
> Common and make those babies!!!

I have found it https://www.beautifulcervix.com/photos-of-cervix/. This has been helpful, the cervix just looks like a man *ahem*. :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> My OH carnt *ahem* finish of :cry::cry:
> 
> he said he just isnt in the mood and he isnt a robot! My opk isnt quite positive yet i think it will go positive tomorow do u think if we do it tomorow night i still have a chance this month? i knew i started :sex: to early this month this always happens. we have planned a romantic night for tomorow and to be fair he has been up since 6am for work im just gutted :(

When do you normally ov? I think there is no harm in missing tonight and doing it tomorrow. I do think you bd very early in that sperm meets egg plan. I know my dh would have got sick of it. I am going to attempt bd from tonight every day until after ov and thats it. :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

i normally ov day 14 it was day 16 last month thou and im only at day 12 so i suppose if i miss tonight it doesnt mean im out does it. :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> Conswayla M said:
> 
> 
> Alright Claire you are there!
> There was this site called My beautiful cervix and I have seen it a few times, it is not working now for some reason. Anyway, it is this women who used a small scope camera and toko pictures of her cervix from CD1-CD32 or something, and it shows the different positions, the CM and everything! It is quite graphic but it is very interesting. I wish I could get the link to post in here. But here is another link with lots of info and pictures. It may help you in finding it Irish https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> :dust:
> 
> Common and make those babies!!!
> 
> I have found it https://www.beautifulcervix.com/photos-of-cervix/. This has been helpful, the cervix just looks like a man *ahem*. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes that is it, I am so glad you found it. I found it very interesting!! Kinda graphic, but thats what it is!

Claire~ I think you will be okay, remember some say those :spermy: can live inside you for up to 7 days in the right fertile conditions, and if you are approaching O then it is the right conditions. Even if you give tonight off and then :sex: again tomorrow you will be fine. I have heard a lot of women getting pregnant from doing it once! Anything is possible hun!! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Cazd, I Think I missed something. Why are you so convinced you will miss it this month?? Many people get pregnant off one "one time"

Claire, the site that V-posted shows that stats are actually almost the same 2 days before, 1 day or on the day of ov, so it is probably a good thing to give your OH a break. You will be fine.

I got my + OPK tonight! Was so excited! I stopped drinking water at 2 pm, went to the gym afterwork and only filled my bottle half way and wouldn't go to the bathroom until I got home. It was super dark! WHO HOO! Anyways, I showed the stick to my DH and explained to him it was good news for him... the end of the BD marathon is near! :o) Although we have been having fun this week... or atleast I have been! I don't have any EWCM though unlike earlier this week, just watery... oh well. 

Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow! I had a slight one this morning but it was a fitful sleep so I chalk it up to that. 

Anyways have fun ladies! ;)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi ladies can i join u? Cd 1 today. Been ttc for 5 months but have had no af and no bfp for 5 months since my implant was out until yesterday! Red blood today. My first af in 17 months! Oh is very excited. We have tried to stay calm up until now but we are super excited now.


----------



## claire99991

omg my opk is twice as dark as the control line today i think i will ovulate sumtime tomorow although i have no EWCM just watery, my cp is also almost unreachable so i think as long as me and OH bd tonight we will still be in with a chance, i showed him the opk and he said oh getting there then i said no that is the control line the super dark line is the test line he said oh so thats why your being nice to me lol, anyway he has arranged to go to work 10am instead of 8 in the morning as well for sum more BD haha and he is a morning person lol so lets hope tonight and tomorow morning i can catch that egg! I feel so anxious i will be ok once i get sum spermies in me lol


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> omg my opk is twice as dark as the control line today i think i will ovulate sumtime tomorow although i have no EWCM just watery

:happydance: 
That's excellent news!!!
I didn't have any proper ewcm on the day after surge but I did get some the day after that.
Research says that you're most likely to get PG if you do it 5 days before and on the day of ov - its not so usual to catch the egg the day after ov.

Snugglebot - we did lots of :sex: in the week before ov and I'm pretty sure on the day of ov - but fertilityfriend shifted my dates after today's temp (still high btw) - saying I ovd on the day after - which might tally with delayed ewcm!

I've been feeling completely not pregnant so was convinced I was out of the race.

But... check out the 2ww site in my signature (Samzi posted it to me)
Just been on there and today's new symptoms sound positive...
I'm completely knackered - all the time - and I've got a constant, dull ache (like a v light AF cramp) in my lower abdomen.

Sorry girls - but I'm back in the game!!! Hmmm - wonder how soon I can poas :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome Mrs. Mabrey, glad you finally got :witch: and now you can start ttc!! Glad oto have you join!

I am CD 22 today, I wish this month would hurry up and get over with! I know this isn't my month so I just want to move on to the next. I may.....may try temping again to see if I can catch O day better (I am still uneasy about it). I am not sure my CM and CP are really telling me much anymore. Or I am thinking maybe I will just leave it and wing it every month. I like the idea of not knowing.


----------



## claire99991

cazd ooooo glad to here your back in the race how many days past ov are you now?

conswayla my cm and cp just confusing me my cp is still high but not as high as earlier and still feels hard and CM? what bloody cm i have none lol i hardly ever get cm :(

ok OH hasnt even got in from work yet (he has his owne plumbing and heating buisness works ridicoulous hours) so im of for a bath and im gonna need lots of PMA!!!! cos i think he gonna be to knackered but really must try to get some spermies out of him tonight im just praying he isnt to tierd wish me luck will let u know how it goes....


----------



## Conswayla M

Go Claire :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: !!!!!

Get those :spermy:

Cazd, AF like cramping that early usually means one thing!! Dont count yourself out yet!

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I had a -opk today at CD15, I was really hoping that I would ov earlier this month but it looks as if its going to be CD19 as last month. However, I had eggwhite cm putting I am putting that down to preseed. Not getting anything tonight as dh is knackered and he has this (what looks like a boil) on his face. This is even giving him a headache. Not worrying about getting :sex: of him tonight but I told him that is it that he has not to refuse :sex: for a week after tonight. He said he'll have a kip before I come home from work tomorrow so that he is ready for me. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Irish eyes lol its good that your OH is going to get a rest for you!! :happydance:

WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT SUM :spermy::spermy::spermy: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

but F**K me that was hard work! it wasnt going to work it was taking ages he said he didnt think it would work but then i just thought one last try and it worked eventually!

Hoping to get sum :sex: in the morning as well but i will be lucky :hissy:

least i got sum it only takes 1 :spermy: plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz work


----------



## Conswayla M

WAHOOO good job Claire!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

thank you lol im currently lied on the couch 3 cushions under bum trying to keep me tilted backwards a bit help them along there way. lol


----------



## Conswayla M

That will help!! Lets hope those :spermy: can catch that egg!! Sometimes I put my legs up in the air.......mind you that is a lot of work, or put them up against the wall with your bum in the air for a bit!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> thank you lol im currently lied on the couch 3 cushions under bum trying to keep me tilted backwards a bit help them along there way. lol

I did that the other night for 45 mins with 2 cushions. Normally its a panto after :sex:. DH normally swings me around, pushes my up toward the head board so I can put my feet on it and lifts my butt so I can get a pillow under it. Its funny because I don't want to move an inch so nothing falls out. But that all didn't work last month so I am just going to but my bum on the cushsion and read a book. :laugh2:


----------



## snugglebot

lol who'd a thunk we would do this all! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So i am cd 3 today. Dont really have alot of ttc techniques. Trying to get some good ideas. I bought opk's today. The last time i tried to use opks they never showed a test line at all. Only the test line. I am hoping to get this baby in my belly before june so that i can celebrate my 21st birthday the way its suposed to be! OH is wonderful and very energetic. He wants BD everyday anyway so i am trying to keep him from using up all our spermies before i ov! So any suggestions 4 us?


----------



## snugglebot

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So i am cd 3 today. Dont really have alot of ttc techniques. Trying to get some good ideas. I bought opk's today. The last time i tried to use opks they never showed a test line at all. Only the test line. I am hoping to get this baby in my belly before june so that i can celebrate my 21st birthday the way its suposed to be! OH is wonderful and very energetic. He wants BD everyday anyway so i am trying to keep him from using up all our spermies before i ov! So any suggestions 4 us?

It isn't so much the spermies you have to worry about. every day is fine if male fertility isn't an issue. It is the desire to do it during the fertile period that we run into trouble with our OHs. ... 

The tip some ladies have been offering are not to tell him when you are ov'ing and just seduce him and get to it....


----------



## Irish_eyes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So i am cd 3 today. Dont really have alot of ttc techniques. Trying to get some good ideas. I bought opk's today. The last time i tried to use opks they never showed a test line at all. Only the test line. I am hoping to get this baby in my belly before june so that i can celebrate my 21st birthday the way its suposed to be! OH is wonderful and very energetic. He wants BD everyday anyway so i am trying to keep him from using up all our spermies before i ov! So any suggestions 4 us?

My dh was very keen at the start and he was the one telling me to bd. But the novelty wore off very quickly as the mentioning of ov puts him off. Now its a struggle to get him to bd. Men seem to hate the idea that its the sperm you want and not him. So yeh, I agree with snugglebot. Also you don't want to bd too early in the cycle because when it comes to your fertile window he may lose energy etc. You can bd every other day coming up to your fertile window and then if you want do it everyday (but every other day is good too). It really depends, do you know much about your own cycle at the minute? Do you know when you ov, I use opks (ICs and CBdigi) and it has hepled me to pinpoint ov. The control line in your last opks may not have shown as it may not have detect your LH surge.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

My guess is that i wasnt testing on the right days or i wasnt ov'ing at all. I had the implant in for nearly a year and no AF to go by. I had regular cycles before implanon that were 28 days so i am trying to go with that 4 now. As far as OH goes, we have only been married for a year and he waited 4 marriage so the new hasnt worn off of sex for him lol. He has been all about BD for the 5 months of blind trying we've done. I should ov feb. Tenth if my math is right.


----------



## claire99991

:hissy::hissy::hissy:

ok well i had :sex: this morning but no :spermy: cos my little girl woke up eary BUGGER!!!!! i have had ov pains all day as well so im not holding out much hope i have last nights and day 11 but i doubt there still alive so im not feeling at all positive this month and think i might just take a break TTC after this cos i just carnt do this every month :cry:


----------



## cazd

At least you managed to get some in there!
Like you say... you only need one!

We have the same faff after - moving quickly sos not to 'lose' any.
I managed to stay propped-up for about an hour last time!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

OH and i :sex: last night and this morning. I cant do the be still buisness afterward. cant do it...guess im just sad...AKA lazy! Lots of luck for you and BUnches of baby dust


----------



## claire99991

Ok well im going to try again tonight anyway, not sure how lon the egg lives for but i started getting pain around 10am so it carnt hurt can it. I wont use any preeseed i think this is why my OH been struggling :blush: i havent told him im using it but he said its just to slippery to really feel anything :blush: lol so ill give that a miss tonight.

Then as of tomorow the dreaded 2WW oh god torture!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

OH really likes "just like me" it is really good stuff and it is genetically identical to female ejaculate so it is really amazing~! and the best parts are~ a. if it dries out before you are finished you can wet it with saliva or water and it comes right back B. it feels just like the natural stuff C. it comes in a pump so you dont have to open it up or anything. D. it comes in yummy tasting strawberry so if he is really having a hard time finishing you can help him along without the gagging of yucky tasting junk! you can get it at pureromance.com my rep is jamie dean but you can just order through the company! good luck with OH tonight!


----------



## Conswayla M

CD 23 today, no clue what dpo I am...maybe 11 dpo if I did O. I feel nothing, last night I was very short with DH and snapped at him, which is very normal for this stage in my cycle pms is starting! I am not symptom spotting at all. I think my bb's are starting to get tender (again, normal for this time) and I am so ready for the :witch: to come in 5 days so I can plan next month. Any of you O'd yet? You are all in the fun part :sex: time!! I only got to it on CD 8, 11, and 20......this month is a bust, but I am still here! Next month we will get to it more! No more getting sick for us!!


----------



## cazd

I'm still :muaha: but well past ov now - just a few days behind you - waiting for that :witch: to come and go so we can try again.

Is it bad that I'm wishing my pre-pregnancy life away?!


----------



## snugglebot

oh ladies!! What fun is the 2ww if you have no hope even!!! :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

come on girls lets have sum PMA!! although im feeling very doubtful the same XX


----------



## Conswayla M

I have been convinced since my CM and CP didn't indicate a good O day, and since CD 14 when I had dry sticky CM and a lower CP position that I didn't O. Plus my lack of :sex: But yes, we do need mpre PMA here!!! I know there are going to be some :bfp: I can feel it!!

:dust:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

okay PMA....OH is planning a romantic weekend for me for V_DAY!!! we are going to pigeon forge ( a mountain range in Tennessee, where dolly wood is!) We are going to stay in a cabin with no TV, a fire place and a jacuzi. all i can say it it will be some major :sex: up there in the mountains! if my suspitions are correct, which my OPK's will tell me, i should OV on the 10th or 11th, so this whole weekend will help me catch that eggie and have great weekend with OH! what about you ladies? Romantic weekends for you too?


----------



## Conswayla M

That sounds like a great weekend Mabrey!!! DH and I have to come up with a plan, we don't get a lot of chances out since we dont have a lot of babysitters other then DH's mom. But if we can, we will try to get out for dinner or something!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Conswayla M said:


> That sounds like a great weekend Mabrey!!! DH and I have to come up with a plan, we don't get a lot of chances out since we dont have a lot of babysitters other then DH's mom. But if we can, we will try to get out for dinner or something!!

I am watching my sister's Baby girl the day before we leave so that they can have a special valentines too. Hopefully MIL for you is better than MIL for me ( i secretly call her the BIL (B**Ch) behind her back) and will give you a special night 
:hug:


----------



## Conswayla M

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> QUOTE]I am watching my sister's Baby girl the day before we leave so that they can have a special valentines too. Hopefully MIL for you is better than MIL for me ( i secretly call her the BIL (B**Ch) behind her back) and will give you a special night
> :hug:

MIL for me is the Devil. I finally had anough of her sh*t and told her off, DH was so proud of me! She only does it when it suits her, shes a bag! :rofl:
But we can always have a nice romantic Valentines at home too.....closer to the bed :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

DH won't reveal his plans. But I am part of the V-day testers and have promised not to test until that day. He holds the single test I own and I have told him to give it to me in the morning (if AF hasn't arrived). If AF has arrived, then I have no doubt wine will be in the works. If AF hasn't but it is BFN, well that is his challenge to cheer me up or help me not stress. Of course BFP is the hope and would make V-day the best ever.... :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> OH really likes "just like me" it is really good stuff and it is genetically identical to female ejaculate so it is really amazing~! and the best parts are~ a. if it dries out before you are finished you can wet it with saliva or water and it comes right back B. it feels just like the natural stuff C. it comes in a pump so you dont have to open it up or anything. D. it comes in yummy tasting strawberry so if he is really having a hard time finishing you can help him along without the gagging of yucky tasting junk! you can get it at pureromance.com my rep is jamie dean but you can just order through the company! good luck with OH tonight!


Hi hun, can I just give you some advice on lub. There is certain lubs that are not great for ttc, that is why we use preseed as its meant to be for couples ttc. I know KY Jelly and even salvia is not good so even when you are wetting your lub up with salvia it might be reducing your chances. I don't know what "Just Like Me" is like as I have never heard of it. Me and dh normally used durex lub and it says that there is no spermicide in it but we have now abandoned using it during ttc. I have also heard that the bacteria in salvia can kill sperm so I would avoid anything oral too.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

sounds like we all have fabulous V-day plans! and at least one of us will get our :bfp:!!!! i have faith!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have no really plans for V Day other than getting my :bfp:
I think that nice food will be involved anyway. I have been looking into a trip to Paris but that would be for sometime in May if we do go. I am trying to work out if I was pg how far gone I would be and would it be ok to fly.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Irish_eyes said:


> MrS. MaBrEy said:
> 
> 
> OH really likes "just like me" it is really good stuff and it is genetically identical to female ejaculate so it is really amazing~! and the best parts are~ a. if it dries out before you are finished you can wet it with saliva or water and it comes right back B. it feels just like the natural stuff C. it comes in a pump so you dont have to open it up or anything. D. it comes in yummy tasting strawberry so if he is really having a hard time finishing you can help him along without the gagging of yucky tasting junk! you can get it at pureromance.com my rep is jamie dean but you can just order through the company! good luck with OH tonight!
> 
> 
> Hi hun, can I just give you some advice on lub. There is certain lubs that are not great for ttc, that is why we use preseed as its meant to be for couples ttc. I know KY Jelly and even salvia is not good so even when you are wetting your lub up with salvia it might be reducing your chances. I don't know what "Just Like Me" is like as I have never heard of it. Me and dh normally used durex lub and it says that there is no spermicide in it but we have now abandoned using it during ttc. I have also heard that the bacteria in salvia can kill sperm so I would avoid anything oral too.Click to expand...

it is designed to be bi-identical to natural or whatever that means. i didnt think about the saliva though. we usually keep a spray bottle of water for a quick spritz if we need it to reactivate. I think i might order some pre-seed though, at least until we get our:bfp:! :hugs:thanks for the tip!


----------



## claire99991

ok i give up :cry: tried to :sex: this morning and toight and its just not working at all, i carnt believe it he used to be always up for it i dont know what the hell is wrong. Maybe its just not meant to be, well thats me done trying for this month now anyway my egg will be well and truly gone by the time he decides he can do the deed! :cry: tonight was the last shot. 

As for valentines im due on my period that day and my MIL has invited herself to stay so will probs be the worst one ever. 

good luck to you girls for your :bfp: xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> ok i give up :cry: tried to :sex: this morning and toight and its just not working at all, i carnt believe it he used to be always up for it i dont know what the hell is wrong. Maybe its just not meant to be, well thats me done trying for this month now anyway my egg will be well and truly gone by the time he decides he can do the deed! :cry: tonight was the last shot.
> 
> As for valentines im due on my period that day and my MIL has invited herself to stay so will probs be the worst one ever.
> 
> good luck to you girls for your :bfp: xx

Aaaww hun can't you not give it another shot tonight? Are you using too much preseed? I use preseed too and I know not to use too much as it ends up a waterslide for dh so I know now how much to use. I ended up buying the tube and the applicators so that I can measure myself. If you only used what you needed and were its not a waterslide for oh and also did not tell him you were using it, he may just think it is natural.


----------



## claire99991

tried it all hun i never even told him i was using preeseed, tonight i didnt even bother with any preeseed, ive tried absolutly everything i can think of tonight and i mean everything and nothing is happening at all! And to be honest its making me feel like shit cos im just clearly making a fool of myself trying so hard for nothing to happen. We arent speaking now just dont want to talk to him which i know isnt going to help but im so disapointed, 8months of trying and all he has to do is have sex like what he wants evey other bloody day in the month yet on 4 days that i need it nothing happens i tried not telling him when my fertile time is but he knows so im giving up ill stick around to see who gets there bfp this month though :), i mean he managed it day 11 and day 13 last night and i ov today so im not totally out i suppose just feel like i am. :(


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> tried it all hun i never even told him i was using preeseed, tonight i didnt even bother with any preeseed, ive tried absolutly everything i can think of tonight and i mean everything and nothing is happening at all! And to be honest its making me feel like shit cos im just clearly making a fool of myself trying so hard for nothing to happen. We arent speaking now just dont want to talk to him which i know isnt going to help but im so disapointed, 8months of trying and all he has to do is have sex like what he wants evey other bloody day in the month yet on 4 days that i need it nothing happens i tried not telling him when my fertile time is but he knows so im giving up ill stick around to see who gets there bfp this month though :), i mean he managed it day 11 and day 13 last night and i ov today so im not totally out i suppose just feel like i am. :(

Exactly, you could still have got that eggie.

But why are men s**ts when it comes to that time of the month? My dh is just the same though. Tonight he was fine but I haven't got a +opk and I bet he will me a moan on those days that you have too.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Im so sorry dearie i hope OH gets his head out of his arse and decides he wants to be equals with you in Project baby! I hope you get your :bfp: this month! mabe he is just having a bad month (not that he deserves excuses!):hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## claire99991

thanks girls, probs just a off month but the months feel like years when yoy TTC, im decorating kitchen tomoz need to take my mind of it all


----------



## claire99991

irish how many days till u think u ov?


----------



## Conswayla M

That sucks Claire, you know sometimes it gets to be too much for them too, and then they think we just want them for :spermy: instead of just good :sex: my dh has in the past made comments about how I want to have :sex: around O. And then when O is done sometimes I don't feel in the "mood" and I already know that it isn't going to help to do it. So I always get in the mood after O to so that we can enjoy each other more. I think you will be fine still, try not to get too down about it, remember every 2-3 days is good enough as well, those little :spermy: can live in there for a while and still catch that egg. Hang in their hun, it will be okay!!

:dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> irish how many days till u think u ov?

Im due to ov on Monday.


----------



## snugglebot

Claire, if I ov'd within the past day or so, you and I got the same about of BD'ing pre-o, and my man is out of commission now (he is citing groin pain:doh:) Either way we are probably in the same boat and I certainly don't consider myself out this month. I am actually quite excited!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well girls I think I will ov tomorrow because last night before I went to bed at 1.30am by POAS addiction took over and I peed on a opk. I was really shocked that it came out positive (or near enough the colour of control), this was with a 30miu IC and I also did one this morning with FMU and it was the same. So fx'd when I just my CBdigi later that it is the same. That will then be one day earlier than last month YAY


----------



## claire99991

irish eyes good luck hun lots of :sex: for you!!

Snuggleboot glad to see your excited hunni good luck to you

conswayla, yea i can understand where he is coming from i suppose its still fustrating though i just hope its not broken for ever lol! i thought next month i wont especailly 'try' i will just have sex 3or 4 times every week not use opk or anything dont check my cp or cm i might squirt a tiny bit of preeseed up there in my fertile week only cos my CM is absolutly non existant, i have had no EWCM at all this month.


----------



## Conswayla M

It can be frusterating thats for sure.

Last night I was checking my cervix (of course) and I noticed a tiny bit of pink/brown cm at it. It was very little, and I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn;t checking up there. AF isn't due for another 4-5 days, I can't tell if it is there this morning as I am very dyr now. CP is weird, its medium-high and not tilted to the side. I have no idea what that spotting was all about, thats not like me to spot this far away from AF. Sometimes I get it the day before. My body frusterates me!!!


----------



## claire99991

the very earliest i spot is 2 days before AF.....dare i say implantation bleed to you?? :) xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

That is really strange. Sometimes i get a little pink after BD if oh gets too rough. (we want a boy) but just out of the blue? Strange strange.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Implantation bleed maybe?


----------



## Conswayla M

I'm wondering if it was from checking it too much? But it was just a little and very light. Nothing today, I am some what dry, with a little yellow tinged CM. I think AF may be early, or just around the corner, but I don't usually have anything until the day before (if I do) and I check me CM all the time....but since I am doubtful about being prego this time, its hard for me to think it is implantation.....wouldn't that be nice though?! Everything else is the same, bb's are getting sore, mood swings, emotional, O type pains....all normal stuff. I guess it is possible but its a waiting game from here. Grrr, I wish my body didn't make up new symptoms every month, its starting to wear on me!!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayala well im holding out for your :bfp: keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx

because im convinced im out this month im feeling really relaxed, forgot what day i was on earlier and i dont even think ill be symtop spotting this month. Its nice actually not thinking about it i forgot what my life was like before ttc but ive been doing my kitchen today and its just so nice to take my mind of it. :) its also my daughters 3rd birthday on the 11th feb so im going shoppng monday night to toys r us to get sum pressies so i have her party next weekend to look forward to and plan and then her birthday. :)


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> conswayala well im holding out for your :bfp: keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx
> 
> because im convinced im out this month im feeling really relaxed, forgot what day i was on earlier and i dont even think ill be symtop spotting this month. Its nice actually not thinking about it i forgot what my life was like before ttc but ive been doing my kitchen today and its just so nice to take my mind of it. :) its also my daughters 3rd birthday on the 11th feb so im going shoppng monday night to toys r us to get sum pressies so i have her party next weekend to look forward to and plan and then her birthday. :)

Me too!! Because I am so sure I am out this month too I haven't sympton spotted at all, and I am taking everything that is happening to me and finally realizing it is normal (well of course other then the spotting at my cervix) but that could be early AF, or something....its funny cause I don't have my hopes up about it either. It is great kinda letting go a bit and focusing on the other things in life!


----------



## claire99991

yea i know what u mean cos my hopes arent up its like im not geting myself up for a big fall, its certainly made me realise ttc is not the only thing in my life and it feels good to think about other stuff, hope i can keep this attitude up


----------



## cazd

OH CLAIRE !!!!!

I've been away for the weekend so I've only just had a chance to catch up.
Saw your post from yesterday! You poor thing. I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel. TTC is supposed to be a joyous thing but it sounds like you're having a truly rough ride.

Just wanted to say thanks for your continued support and positive posts.
Must be hard to keep up the good wishes for everyone when you're feeling crappy yourself.

Well I have my fingers crossed for you - we're all in the same boat this time round with a good chance of getting our BFPs.

I'm back with my new-found PMA. I've even updated my pic so you can all see me "posing-while-trying-to-look-natural"!
I'll be testing on Tuesday and if I get even the faintest evap I'll post pictures galore!!!


----------



## soulsister

Hiya

I'm on day 3 of my 2nd ttc cycle....can I join you ladies.

Hugs

Laura x


----------



## claire99991

:happydance: cazd so excited for tuesday! i carnt test early im sick to the back teeth of seing a :bfn: how many days past ov will u be on tuesday?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

soulsister said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm on day 3 of my 2nd ttc cycle....can I join you ladies.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Laura x

hi im on CD5 welcome! it is techically my second cycle ttc as well, but i have been trying for 5 months. :cry:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Morning everyone, I was wondering if you could look at my post about my surge. Sorry it is a bit long with a pic. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/95868-short-lh-surge.html

And my temp plummeted the morning from 36.55C to 36.15C. I am putting that down as a disturbance as I did go to bed late last night and I have had less that the 3 hours sleep (yeah going to be shattered today). So I tried again at 6.15am, although awake at this point but I haven't moved out of the bed my temp was 36.55C. I am so annoyed as today was crucial for my temps to let me know if I have O'd. I'll know tomorrow with my temps.


----------



## claire99991

irish eyes - im a bit confused by your post lol i would say you ovulated around 24 hours after your positive result if you got the positives on cd 17 i think u ovulated on cd 18. Not sure how temps really work as i dont do it i get disturbed sleep with my little girl so i dont think it would be accurate. Sonds likeyou BD lots at the right time though i would do a couple more to be on safe side, it doesnt matter that your LH surge was shorter this month last month i had a positive for 3 days this month just 1 day and the night time test was fainter than the afternoon test so really was just a few hours xx

Well im 3dpo! my lower back pain has started already! so im counting my self as out again i always get back pain for days and days before AF :( i knew it hadnt worked anyway. Dont know weather to take a step back from trying next month or to try again i really dont think it will ever work.


----------



## Conswayla M

I don't know anything about temping and LH surges! Maybe I should learn about it. When I was temping I didn't really know what I was doing. And I wasn't taking it at the exact same time every morning, and I would get up and sometimes do stuff first.....maybe thats why I had such a bad experience?!

CD 26 today! Wow, I can't believe this cycle is almost over!! My bb's were so sore yesterday and today it stopped, that happens before AF they get sore on and off, I usually have back pain like you Claire about a week before AF, and it is sooo painful, but I haven't had that this time. I have had no sing of spotting since Friday night, and just that little bit.....I think I may have irritated my cervix. My CM is very very dry right now, so I am sure :witch: will be here on time on the 4th!! 

Welcome Soul Sister! I will be close to you soon, as CD 1 should be in 2 days for me!
:dust:


----------



## claire99991

conswayla - im still holding out for your bfp!

Well all my AF symptoms usually start around a week before my period is due lower back pain sore boobs very teary last month the lower back pain was a week before but my sore boobs started 4dpo last month, and im only 3dpo and had horrid lower back pain today but looking at my chart this month (i only chart my cm and cp not my temp) i have had lower back pain all month cd11 was very painful so wondering if it has anything to do with AF or is sumthing else going on. my cp has dropped again so its medium hard and closed. and CM is creamy.

U know what i was thinking earlier, does your body know straight away that fertilization didnt take place? i mean it takes what a week for a embryo to implant then your body starts producing the hormones but what about in the first few days after ovulation does my body already know it hasnt worked and is it getting ready for AF how does it know there is no fertilized embryo until it gets to your womb where it wont attatch and turn into your period. The reason i think this as the lower back pain today just 3dpo is my body so shit it really wants to give me 12 days of symptoms before my period actually starts i hate it i dont even get a 2ww my body starts period symptoms so early that i know it hasnt worked and i just carnt keep going on like this month after month. :hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

As far as I know (and have read) it is impossible to experience pregnancy like symptoms before the egg implants. The HCG hormone is released just shortly after the egg implants, and the HCG is what creates and causes your symtpoms. There for when you are done ovualting, your body doesn't know you are pregnant and may just carry on with how it usually acts. Many women don't feel pregnant until their period is missed. So your body would not techincally know it is pregnant yet. The very first sign (if you get it) would be implantation spotting or cramping, and only 1/3 women experience that. So if you did conceive, your body wouldn't know it until the egg implanted and released the hormone......I could be wrong about all this, this is just from what I have read.
So it could have happened Claire, even though we both think we are out this month.......lets get some PMA and hang on to a little thread of hope :hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

Uggh, I checked my CP/CM, I now have a lot of yellowish CM but my CP feels open now......looks like :witch: is coming! Last month my CP opened the second :witch: came.

Okay, to edit....cause I am obsessed all of a sudden.....I checked CP again and it feels closed, I think it felt open cause there was so much CM....it was very yellow, I have had a lot of yellowish CM this month!! I am starting to go crazy now, I did good for a long time, now 2 days before AF is due and I am starting to freak out!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> irish eyes - im a bit confused by your post lol i would say you ovulated around 24 hours after your positive result if you got the positives on cd 17 i think u ovulated on cd 18. Not sure how temps really work as i dont do it i get disturbed sleep with my little girl so i dont think it would be accurate. Sonds likeyou BD lots at the right time though i would do a couple more to be on safe side, it doesnt matter that your LH surge was shorter this month last month i had a positive for 3 days this month just 1 day and the night time test was fainter than the afternoon test so really was just a few hours xx
> 
> Well im 3dpo! my lower back pain has started already! so im counting my self as out again i always get back pain for days and days before AF :( i knew it hadnt worked anyway. Dont know weather to take a step back from trying next month or to try again i really dont think it will ever work.

I went on a real rampage there. :rofl: Well, I got disturbed sleep last night but it could also be want is know as fallback rise. Aparantly this happens at 2dpo and it were you temp rises after O and falls immediately after but goes back up again. I find out if thats the case tomorrow.


----------



## cazd

Hi ladies!

Irish Eyes - I read your post and I'd say the OPKs show you ov late on CD18 or early CD19.
But... the temps show a rise on CD18 so that'd suggest ov on CD17/ very early CD18.
On average - temps should go up to a consistently higher reading (over .2 of a degree past the coverline) Mine averages 36.2 and goes up to 36.6 post ov.
But... temps aren't so reliable
(Conswayla - No wonder you didn't get on with BBT charting - you're supposed to take your temp the second you wake up after a 4hr+ long sleep. The more you move in bed after you wake the less reliable the readings - I especially hate waking up needing the loo 'cos I have to lie there bursting for a whole minute - waiting for my thermo to beep!)
Anyhoo - I'd say ov was on CD18 and that your BD-ing is well on track for catching that egg. In fact... any BD-ing from now on would probably be 'recreational'!

So.. there's my pennys worth!

I'm full of PMA at the moment - Today is CD23/8DPO so in just 13 hours and I can test! - Yep - I'm that much of a broody desperado.
I've had a constant light AF ache all week - my OH thinks its psychosomatic - but I'm convinced its our new bean! (a phrase that he can't stand but I don't know what else to call it)
Sorry to hear about your suffering Claire. Its strange... I just don't get a physical build up to AF. No... that's a lie... my bbs get a little tender and I get pains about an hour before it starts. but that's it really. 
I'm all annoyed that I haven't got more PG symptoms to shout about. Just the cramps, tiredness and random waves of nausea. 
Oh dammit. I'll do my test tomorrow - and it'll be too early to pick up hcg - so I'll still be convinced I'm PG and have to test every day 'till AF on Sunday.


----------



## cazd

oooh - forgot to mention - I've got lots of creamy CM too.
TMI but honestly it felt like AF had come early. I had to keep going to the loo to check!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds good to me cazd!! You sound pretty positive too, and thats great! It helps to feel good about it all. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## cazd

Aw thanks!

To be honest... I've felt like I should keep my feet on the ground and mentally prepare for what could well be a BFN. Afterall - this is just my first cycle and its unlikely to just 'happen' for us.

But then... I think... Sod It - this is my first cycle and I'm so bloody excited about it all.
Why not think positive and get my hopes up ?
Why not be excited about what could well be the most FABULOUS News in my world EVER!
I'm a big strong girl and I've dealt with a damn site worse.
The test I take in less than 12 hours time just might be 'IT' - so I'll throw caution to the wind...
I'll enjoy the excitement and I'll say... Tomorrow... I could be Pregnant !


(P.S. You girls will be here when its a big sodding negative though won't you!)


----------



## Conswayla M

Thats the best thing about having this to come to. We are all going through the same thing, and it is so emotional sometimes that it is nice to come and have people that know what you are going through and to help catch you when you fall back. There is nothing wrong with feeling positive about it! It cna happen on your first try, a friend of mine is due in 2 weeks, and she got pregnant on her first month. My son was conceived in 2 months of no b/c. So anything is possible, the less stressed you are the easier it is to conceive!


----------



## cazd

Unfortunately our business is quite stressful. I spent 3 hours today with my hands in freezing cold ice-water - trying to stop a minor-flood !

My OH and I had a wonderfully open conversation about babies during a 4 hour drive home yesterday and all this stuff about his father and tears and emotion came flooding out of him...
He said I "I used to sit on my windowsill and wait for my Dad to visit - and he'd never come.... I just don't want my child to miss me like that" and we both ended up crying!
He's taken some time to get used to the idea of us starting a family but it just clicked yesterday - he got so emotional about our childrens' future - he said "I guess this must mean we're ready". And that's it for me... its like the last little piece of the jigsaw...
We're both ready - and the timings perfect!

He can't understand why I like BnB so much - but up 'till now he's been a bit indifferent to the whole thing. We haven't told family - we're saving it 'till after 12 weeks so I haven't had anyone to share my excitement with. Coming on here and seeing that there are so many ladies - just like me - feeling the same and sharing our journeys... It makes me feel 'normal'.
Sometimes the CP analysis is more 'normal' than usual - but I love it!
You guys are so down to earth - and Conswayla - you're on the other side of the world!
(what time its it over there?!!!)
I never would've thought I'd be sharing this on a global scale!
So Thanks guys - I really appreciate it xxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

I know what you mean. You can share all this with your DH but it isn't the same as to share it with people that are in simular situaitons as we all are. It helps to chat about it and mark down how you are feeling, and everyone is so awesome and supportive!! Its also easier to be honest with people on here. I don't know what it is.....like I don't think I would say to a group of my friends "My CM was yellow and snot like" LOL
Its 12:30 in the afternoon here, what time is it there?


----------



## claire99991

cazd your symptoms sound soooooo good i have a really good feeling for you :happydance: and why the hell shouldnt you be positive about getting your BFP! course you should its so exciting and im really glad to here you are feeling so positive carnt wait till u test tomoz XX

Im sorry if i sound like im just moaning on every post i send lol im not a miserable twat 24/7 i promise ;) it just gets me down, but hey i thought maybe my body would just prepare for AF as normal until a fertilized egg implanted anyway so i still have a bit of hope and there is always next month.


----------



## snugglebot

Girls, I just have to smile when I come to check this thread after work. There is always some great posts to read! (I admit I do sneak in a quick skim during work but I have a hard time digesting and replying so prefer to do it in the evenings).

I see twinges of hope and possibility in all your posts today! I hope we all get our BFPs this month.

When are you all testing again? I think I am one of the last ones (Feb 14).

Personally I feel like crap right now (not emotionally) just physically. Not early pregnancy symptoms though. I am only 4dpo. Anyways, hopefully a good night sleep is in order. My stupid dog rang his bell at 3 am last night (he has a bell to ring instead of scratching at the door when he wants out). Unfortunately, for some reason he can't sleep through the night.. Anyways, I suppose it is good prep for the sleepless nights that will come if I get my BFP... oh please let me get my bfp!!!!


----------



## claire99991

Snuggleboot awww bless @ your dog! yes its great practice although you would need to be up at 11 then 2 then 4 then 6 then 8 etc lol...when i had my daughter my eyes were hanging out of my head for the first few weeks i was quite often watching crap on tele all night as she thought night was day and day was night haha still so worth it though.

Well im 4dpo today still got the backache but i have charted sumthing differnt this month i have loads and loads of cremay CM today, last month after ov i dried up but there is loads so dont know if its anything at the min but its a change from last month. My CP is med high hard and closed but i have read on so many websites to just not reply on your CP as it changes at differnt times during pregnacy for everyone so its not reliable.

CAZD! have you done your test?? im soooooo anxious to here the result

im not testing till the 14th either thats when im due on period xx


----------



## cazd

Conswayla - its 12:51pm here.
Looks like you're 8 hours behind me (or 16 hours ahead!) Either way... your lunchtime posts come up while I'm relaxing in the evening...

Claire - Its good to vent - and we're all here for you - whinge away!

Snugglebot - I've been trying to relish my free time - and weekend lie-ins.
My new-mum friend has had about 10 hours sleep since her 17hr labour on Thursday.
She says its not 'cos the babys crying - more that she just can't stop looking at him!


----------



## cazd

Oh - I did my stupid test BTW and was totally negative.... not even a curious evap!
I'm most put out.
And the worst thing was that I woke up at 5 this morning desperately needing the loo so knew I had to wake up and do the test - when it was negative I was so annoyed that I couldn't get back to sleep.

But still hanging on to the sliver of hope that it's still early.
Gonna test again on Friday.


----------



## claire99991

did you test cazd?? x


----------



## samzi

cazd said:


> Oh - I did my stupid test BTW and was totally negative.... not even a curious evap!
> I'm most put out.
> And the worst thing was that I woke up at 5 this morning desperately needing the loo so knew I had to wake up and do the test - when it was negative I was so annoyed that I couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> But still hanging on to the sliver of hope that it's still early.
> Gonna test again on Friday.


Im not stalking you, honest :rofl:

I woke up this morning needing a pee real bad and thats not usually like me. I think we are in luck this month hun, i have a feeling!! x


----------



## claire99991

awww sorry posts crossed there! dont give up just yet hunni!!! its not over till the :witch: arrives i know everyone says that but its so true i took a FR at 14dpo with my daughter and it was a bfn and then at 18dpo it was a bfp so really dont give up hope xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Cazd~The average :bfp: is at 13.6 dpo, so don't get discouraged if you get a neg, it could be a false neg!!
Claire~ lots of creamy cm is a good sign!!

:witch: should be here sometime tomorrow, CP is med and hard and yes...I double checked a million times......still closed :rofl:

lower back started getting more sore last night, and b's are very sore now. (Agan all very normal) Now its a waiting game!!

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

conswayla im till not giving up hope on you missus i refuse till that :witch: shows :hissy: lol 

My CP is now low hard and closed im baffled my my CP it changes thru the day lol last month it stayed up high till the day my AF came its weird it just does as it pleases im only checking it so i can check my CM and lots more creamy CM


----------



## samzi

thought i may join in if its ok?

im sam ttc no1after mc. af due on mon,tested today and got BFN. Im anywhere between 9-11dpo x


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks Claire! I must say I still think it didn't happen, but that spotting last week through me off. Time will only tell!!

My CP moves around on a daily basis, in the mornings it is very high and closer to the end of the day it gets lower. So I really don't even go by that anymore, just my CM which has been mainly dry for the last few days, other then the globs of yellow CM I have been having on and off. I wish tomorrow would hurry up!!


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> thought i may join in if its ok?
> 
> im sam ttc no1after mc. af due on mon,tested today and got BFN. Im anywhere between 9-11dpo x


Welcome Sam!! Hope you get your :bfp: to this month!!


----------



## samzi

thank you. Me too x


----------



## claire99991

welcome sam and good luck for your :bfp:

well i am absolulty gutted my best friend just told me she is pregnant, she is on the pill forgot to take 1 and now is pregnant she wants it dealing with asap so we all no what that means :cry::cry::cry: i am absolutly gutted how the hell can sumone fal pregnant after missing 1 pill!! and i carefuly time my ovulation for 8 months and nothing i really want her to keep it but she wont how am i meant to be supportive i know i have to be and put my feelings aside but oh mi god im heartbroken :cry::cry:


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> welcome sam and good luck for your :bfp:
> 
> well i am absolulty gutted my best friend just told me she is pregnant, she is on the pill forgot to take 1 and now is pregnant she wants it dealing with asap so we all no what that means :cry::cry::cry: i am absolutly gutted how the hell can sumone fal pregnant after missing 1 pill!! and i carefuly time my ovulation for 8 months and nothing i really want her to keep it but she wont how am i meant to be supportive i know i have to be and put my feelings aside but oh mi god im heartbroken :cry::cry:


Ohhh, Claire! I feel for you, thats so terrible!! I don't understand how people can get pregnant from missing one pill! And she doesn't want to choose adoption? I am so sorry Claire, I can't imagine how hard this must be for you. 2 of my friends are pregnant right now, one is due in 2 weeks, and the other in 2 months. And another one is trying for her 3rd, and she will be pregnant in no time I imagine, she hasn't had any trouble yet! You are going to get your :bfp: claire!!!


----------



## claire99991

ok my boobs hurt 4dpo this happend last month, i thought this was it i was out but then i read on interet after ovulation progesterone rises and this can cause sore boobs and its actually a good sign that ovulation did occur then it will fall if your period is coming and if your preg it will rise to help the embryo implant so it doesnt neccisarly mean im out just yet its just a good sign that i ovulated. This has made me feel a little better.


----------



## Conswayla M

Well if :witch: comes tomorrow (as I am sure she will) I will still stick around here with you guys, I want to see you get your :bfp:!!

My cervix feels softer, and so does the inside of me (sorry tmi, I know) but it all feels really mushy and wet in there.....boobs sore still, lower back ache went away (which is nice for once).....I wish there was a way your body could just scream out......your pregnant, or your not pregnant!!


----------



## snugglebot

Hang in there Conswayla! There is still hope!


----------



## claire99991

ok so much for me not symptom spotting this month lol....:rofl:

im 5dpo and my cervix is high feels a bit softer and it feels a bit open (WTF!) i can put tip of finger in anyway im still 9/10 days away from AF shouldnt it be closed? i had sum more creamy CM today when i checked and my boobs have stopped hurting and no backache today :happydance:

Oh also my OH has had a miracalous recovery from the not being able to finish of when we are BDing :blush: he managed bloody fine last night within seconds infact :hissy: carnt win, he then started laughing and said oh well least its working again....4 DAYS TO LATE!! gotta giggle though least i know what to do next month


----------



## Conswayla M

My cervix sometimes doesn't close up tight until about 8 dpo or so. But since you have had a child, it will be open a bit more. 

Well :witch: is due today! I wish she would just come, I bet you this will be the month she is late....just to piss me off and make me think......damn the :witch: for making me think!! Last month she came later in the day. My back is a little achey, my hip is very sore, my bb's are swollen and sore.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Theres not much to report here. 

Conswayla, are you going to test this weekend or are you hanging on to V Day?


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> Theres not much to report here.
> 
> Conswayla, are you going to test this weekend or are you hanging on to V Day?

I don't think I will get that far, I am pretty sure my Cervix feels open.....but I am not 100%, so AF should be coming any second now. If she doesn't come then I will test on the 9th. That will be late enough for me.....even though I thought I was out this month, I think I still had a little teeny tiny thread of hope I was hanging on to. But I am sure it is open and :witch: is going to start :cry:


----------



## samzi

i prob sound so stupid, trying to feel cervix before but no idea what i was doin. any tips?


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> i prob sound so stupid, trying to feel cervix before but no idea what i was doin. any tips?

You don't sound stupid at all, up until a few months ago I was in the same boat. I felt around up there looking searching and I thought maybe I didn't have a cervix, or it was in some parallel universe!! But low and behold I found the silly thing, and now I can't NOT find it LOL.

So, place your (i use middle finder) up into there. You can only go back so far in your vagina and then you will hit a wall, its hard to get to. I can do it when I am on the toilet, some poeple find it better by squatting. There will be a ball type thing there. You will notice it as it sticks out quite a bit. When you are ovualting it is very soft and mushy....almost too hard to reach since it will sit v high up there. When you are not O'ing it will drop down and will be easier to find. It will be harder too. There is a whole at the end of your cervix (mine which always stays some what open because I have had a child) your will be closed aftre O and you may feel a little dimple at the end. When you are fertile or about to start your AF it will come open where you can place the tip of your finger in it.....don't force it in. Check out this page here. https://www.webwomb.com/check_cervical_position.htm

We have a link somewhere through this post called "My Beautiful Cervix" and it shows pictures of a womens cervix all through her cycle, very graphic...but Very interesting! I will see if I can find it and re post it! Good luck, happy hunting!!


Found it.....https://www.beautifulcervix.com/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## claire99991

Conswayala has the :witch: showed her face yet? x


----------



## samzi

tyvm, will try and find it later x


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> Conswayala has the :witch: showed her face yet? x

No :witch: yet.......no spotting yet either.....and I still can't fully tell if my Cervix is open or not. I should stop checking cause it is freaking me out. Sometimes my cycle is 29 days....I think I avergae at 28.5....yes I even went to the trouble of figuring that out!! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

ok prob tmi but am about to go on a search for mine :rofl:


----------



## samzi

think i got it but not 100% :rofl: couldnt get my finger any further up there though! seems to be high ( i think) and squidgy. any ideas what it means? 

ps not sure if it is open or closed. god im useless!


----------



## Conswayla M

It really is weird when you first try finding it, once you know what you are feeling for it will make sense, takes a few tries...trust me!!

When it is very high, that means (for the most part) that you are approaching, or Ovulating. I find in the morning my Cervix is always high....no matter what. I try to check it for a more accurate record in the afternoon. So if you can't reach it, you may be approaching, or ovualting. It will be open during ovualtion.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sam, I'm the same I still don't know if I have found it!!!


----------



## claire99991

if its squidgy it sounds like you could be ovulating or approching ovulation it takes lots of practice to figure it all out and mine just does as it pleases lol

Conswayla im so excited for you no :witch: plzzzzzzzzzzz let it stay away for you!!!!!!!

Ok well i have had very stressful evening nothing to do with ttc but ill tell you anyway. I am potty traning my 2 year old daughter (3 next week) she has been fine for past couple of months going on potty no accidents but i keep a nappy on her thru the night as we arent quite at that stage yet, anyway we get up around 9am i take her nappy of put her knickers on and then we set about our day she has been drinking lots of juice cups of tea water and had 3 ice lollies!! and she hasnt done 1 single wee all day! nothing on the potty her knickers are bone dry and her tummy very swollen by tonight im panicking lots kept her up 10pm comes and i think right 13 hours no wee's at all this isnt normal for a 2 year old phoned nhs direct the nurse was very shocked and sounded very worried she also hasnt opened her bowels at all today. She started saying she needs to get further advice from a senior nurse and will ring me bk in few min but it could indicate a problem with her kidneys and they might send ambulance to take her in right away, i come in living room crying my eyes out put a nappy on her and start getting her ready to go into hospital then all of a sudden 'YEAAA MEEEE WEE NOOOWWW GOT NAPPY ONNNN' i felt the heat coming of her nappy!!!!!!!! the wee was massive then she opened her bowels. So they ring me bk and i tell them what she has done i said i think she has done it cos she wanted a nappy she didnt want her knickers on she said to take her to GP tomoz cos its really not good for a little girl to hold her urine for 13 hours straight (if not longer if i hadnt put a nappy on) so im going to take her in. Anyway sorry if i have ranted i needed it. I was so scared tonight.


----------



## samzi

well it cant be ov, cos thats already been done lol. maybe i just need to get used to feeling it and will soon get the hang of what it means etc


----------



## Irish_eyes

Aaawww Claire poor we mite. Least she knows not to pee or poo in her knickers but holding it in like that could not be good. Best to keep reinforcing her to tell you when she needs to pee when wearing her knickers. Well definately get her checked out anyway and hopefully she will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

conswayla any news??

well 6dpo for me boobs arent sore or anything no back pain dont feel anything creamy CM again this is 4 days running v strange, and i have thrush i think havent had that for so long but i think i have it im very itchy!! sorry if TMI there ;) anyway that could be the creamy CM couldnt it no smell or anything to it will get sum cream from chemist.

xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Thats too bad about your little one Claire!! I worked in a daycare for 4 years and potty rtained many kids, and a lot of them would hold it until they had a diaper on. Its strange how they can do that, but I am so glad she is okay!! 

CD 29......no :witch: yet and I have been checking A LOT!!! Last night my CP was really low, but it definatley feels closed, I am not sure why I think it feels open sometimes? But I checked and checked and there is nothing there. I little bit of ewcm, but a little, I am mostly dry. My bb's are more swollen and sore this AM, I feel no cramps or nothing. I feel nothing!! So I wish it would just come, that would help me get on with it. I have had some 29 day cycles so I am sure she will be here today!! 

The creamy CM claire is a good sign, many girls have that through the 2ww and end up being preggo!!


----------



## samzi

ive just randomly started yawning. was fine until 5 min ago :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

conswayala i am very excited for you!!!!!! keep me posted!!

I think the creamy CM is just cos of the thrush and i have probs got that from checking myself to much lol


----------



## Conswayla M

I will!! Damn this :witch:!! Like, seriously! If I am in fact NOT preggo (which is probably the case....I know I'm a downer this month lol) then why can't she just commmmmmmme!! It's driving me nuts :muaha:

Your getting close to Sam, when are you going to test?


----------



## snugglebot

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Come on conswayla!


----------



## samzi

Conswayla M said:


> I will!! Damn this :witch:!! Like, seriously! If I am in fact NOT preggo (which is probably the case....I know I'm a downer this month lol) then why can't she just commmmmmmme!! It's driving me nuts :muaha:
> 
> Your getting close to Sam, when are you going to test?

sunday :)

got ready for bed and my boobs are so itchy :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

Well when my OH came in from work i was on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor and he said to me 'oh mi god your boobs look massive they have grown' :happydance: dont know if its anythin to be excited about could just be period related but i havent noticed it before they keep popping out of my bra lol...its a bit early thou for preg symptoms isnt it. :hissy:


----------



## snugglebot

claire, how many dpo are you again? Either way, who cares! He obviously was looking and that ain't a bad sign.... :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, any symptoms I'm getting I had them last time so I am putting it down as I don't have any early pg symptoms.


----------



## claire99991

well my back has started to hurt again this morning so if that carries on thru the day then its the same as last month so i am thinking im out now deffo! :hissy: really wanted it this month as well!! 

Conswayala how are things?

oh im 7dpo now by the way x

good luck irish_eyes and snuggleboot x


----------



## cazd

Hi guys! Claire - your little one sounds soooo cute! Glad its all ok.

I'm 12DPO and ready for AF Sunday.
I've had sod all symptoms except hurty BBs and lots of creamy cm.
(and a negative PG test this am)
i'm with you conswayla - I just want it to happen and then we can focus on next month.

We went shopping last night and picked up some His & Hers Pro-natal tablets.
OH is now officially joining me in the evening pill-popping frenzy!

Can't believe we're all just waiting our last few days now...


----------



## claire99991

hia cazd awww hun im so sorry BFN on test. We will try again next month im sure ill be joining you my back ache today is unbelievable its going down my legs. Why do we get backache before our period? its weird.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> hia cazd awww hun im so sorry BFN on test. We will try again next month im sure ill be joining you my back ache today is unbelievable its going down my legs. Why do we get backache before our period? its weird.

Claire this is also an early pg symptoms hun. You not out until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## snugglebot

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, any symptoms I'm getting I had them last time so I am putting it down as I don't have any early pg symptoms.

That is actually really brilliant


----------



## Irish_eyes

snugglebot said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, any symptoms I'm getting I had them last time so I am putting it down as I don't have any early pg symptoms.
> 
> That is actually really brilliantClick to expand...

Anything I am experiencing, I experienced last months cycle when I got a :bfn: so I really don't have any pg symptoms. I suppose it would be too early anyway.


----------



## claire99991

i wish it was a early preg symptom but when i google it i find very little to suggest its preg related most peple who had it get there period :( this is also typical for me 7dpo.

Im feeling really down in the dumps this afternoon, i carnt bear this anymore i dont know why my body isnt working but its really soul destroying. I dont know what to do i am thinking of a break, but then again after so long i dont know how to stop trying and thinking about it. This was 2nd cycle using preeseed as well so im disapointed heard so many good things about it, i guess it isnt a miricale worker though. Dont know weather to go to my GP they say a year but they might help when they see my history of having a ovary removed last year. I know it sounds daft but im scared to go to the docs incase they just shrug me of i will cry and never stop! they will probs just say loose weight (got about a stone and half to loose) thats there answer to everything and it might help i guess but i was heavier than this when i got preg with my daughter what if they shrug me of and say well its your owne fault you carnt get pregnant. Or do i keep going till the year is up im pretty sure i ovulate (pos opk, pain and then sore boobs couple of days after suggesting the rise in progestrone, also regular periods) i really dont want to temp i hate the idea of it. Maybe i just dont get enough :sex: i mean we all know that trying to get :spermy: out of my OH at fertile week is like trying to get blood out of a stone, really i only got 1 shot this month day 13. Dont know sorry for the ramble my head in bits i just want to cry and cry.


----------



## Conswayla M

Well.......CD 30 and here I am. No :witch: yet. Last night I decided I was going to test this am. I know, I said I wouldn't do it. Anyway I had the worst sleep, maybe got in an hour or 2 thinking about the results. I held my pee all night, and woke up at 5 and checked to see if :witch: was here first, she wasn't. So I tested.....:bfn: :cry: anyway I jumped in the shower and left the test on the counter, once I got out I took the test apart and inspected it. A few minuutes later a tiny faint line appeared. This was about 10-20 minutes after I did the test. So now I am confused if it is an evap? Its not really gray, it looks pink, but I don't know. Its after the said time so now I think I am just obsessing for no reason. I feel super down right now, I may try and post the pic on the picture board and see what everyone thinks. 

Sorry you feel so down Claire, I am with you. I think this is the worst thing.....I am ready to call it quits. I wonder if all this worry and stress is just making us less healthy. So much for not thinking about it this month......I am going to crawl in a hole.
:cry:


----------



## samzi

Try not to worry hun. I didnt get a pos last time i was preg until about i was a week late :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Oh no!

Claire.... i can't imagine how you must feel so many cycles in... and to get such bad pre-p pains too! 

Conswayla - sorry hun but it sounds like an evap to me - post a pic here if you can?

Samzi - Just worked out that 31 days is my longest cycle so if i've had no AF by Weds 11th then its a possible - but with 5 days to go and hurty BBs its not v likely.

I'm off out to walk our dog now and then we're going to see my friend and her week old baby. bought a gorgeous set of nursery buliding blocks from M&S for them.
Hrumph. I want to be buying that stuff for me!!!

I probably won't be back online tonight but I'll have a proper play tomorrow.

Big Hugs xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Nevermind looks like the :witch: is here :cry:......well she is starting anyway.......AHHHH, you know I do feel better though. I think just knowing either way (even though its not what I wanted) it is better then being caught in lingo not knowing what is going on. But I am going to stick around and root for you ladies!!! Now maybe I can focus on getting some work done. See this is why I don't test until I am really late! Because everytime I test.....AF comes with in a few hours....:cry:


----------



## samzi

so sorry hun :hugs:

keep your chin up, next month will be yours! xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i have been gone from here forever and iwas so behind! i went out of town and forgot my laptop at home. OH thought i was going to have a hissy or something. LOL. I guess im officially an addict. I Just got rid of the witch, im CD 10 today. looking forward to next week where OH and i can get :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome back Mabrey, get to that :sex: :sex: :sex:!!!

Well, I am still hanging around here, like I said, I want to see how the rest of your ladies do and I want to see the :bfp: start rolling in soon.

I am starting a new cyce buddies thread here: https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-b...-cd-1-feb-6-no-matter-cd-you.html#post1515378

Hpoefully none of you will need it.

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

conswayala - awww im so sorry hun i really wanted you to get it, its funny but i have been thining about you lots today and thinking i must pop bk on to see whats happening. Its absolutly soul destryoing and i feel for you i really really do big hugz for you hunni and ill be joining you in your new cycle thread xxxx

Cazd, dont give up just yet come on we have to get one BFP this month!

Well i am in absolute agony tonight i have took maximum painkillers, had a bath, hot water bottle and im still sat scrunched up in pain its really bad AF pain but its in my back and in my front (just on the left side and middle thou) this is where my one remaining ovary is and i am thinking i might have another cyst on it, this pain can not be normal it really carnt i feel like crying its like pulling pain constant on my left side but its so strong its making me feel sick. :( if its no better tomorow im going to the out of hours GP and if not monday im going bk to my GP who will reffer me bk to my gyne for a scan. :( maybe i have another cyst (had my right ovary removed 2 years ago due to a 15cm cyst)


----------



## snugglebot

Get it checked out dear. It could be a sign of an ectopic. I don't mean to be doom and gloom but it is better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks Claire, I know you were really rooting for me, now I am going to root for you!!

I was thinking while reading your post, that it could be a cyst. You shouldn't be in this much paion so far away from AF, even during. I get some really intense back pain about a week before AF and then during AF, but I usually take some PMS pills and a bath and it seems to help. So get it checked hun, you never know, it could be something really easy to fix. And if it is a cyst, at least you can get it looked after before it gets big like your last one. Good Luck, hope it goes well, let us know!


----------



## cazd

Hi girls. Sorry about that :witch: conswayla. :hug:

Claire - twinging and pulling is a good PG sign - but of course... if its eptopic or a cyst.... You poor thing... on the edge of great news or awful news xxxxx


----------



## claire99991

well all my pain has gone now went to sleep last night and when i woke and had a bath its all bk to normal weeeeird! creamy CM for 6 days running now also weird and shooting pains in my boobs but not neccisarly sore if that makes sence. Still think im out thou. im 8dpo today


----------



## cazd

Sounds V positive - I've got everything crossed for you!

After cleaning the bathroom, fitting some door knobs and sorting the washing I'm feeling much better about the whole thing.

Just posted that poll thread to find out which cycles the most common for BFPs.
Bet it isn't #1 !!!


----------



## claire99991

lol bet it isnt 8 either ...;)


----------



## claire99991

got BFP 2nd cycle with my daughter x


----------



## cazd

Vote on my poll !!!

Hoorah - that one statistic will then show that I'm likely to get it next time round !!!


----------



## samzi

you will hun :hugs:

still no sign of spotting here :D


----------



## snugglebot

So glad the pain is gone claire!


----------



## samzi

i stupidly used my last ic and it was BFN. so mad at myself x


----------



## cazd

Didn't they tell you to wait for FMU tomorrow? [-X

Nevermind - the ultimate test is lasting through tomorrow without that :witch: paying a visit!

Didn't you have a stash of sticks?


----------



## samzi

i ordered some more cos i only had one left, but cos of the stupid weather the post didnt come today :(

i just have the CBD left and im not wasting that.


----------



## claire99991

well my ovary achy period crampy pain has come back a bit! its no where near as bad as yesterday but keeps coming and going just on the left side again. :(


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> well my ovary achy period crampy pain has come back a bit! its no where near as bad as yesterday but keeps coming and going just on the left side again. :(

Hi hun, do you think this could be implantation related? I hope it is and that you have good news come V Day!!!

I feel asleep for about 3.5 hours today, I was totally wrecked. We had the dog down at the beach so the fresh air must have knocked me out. :laugh2: 

DH just got his notice from work and I am slightly worried as I have just noticed one of my moles has gone black and crusty, it has also been itchy lately too. So need to make a doctors appointment asap. We are not going to worry too much...yet...about dh getting his notice because it happened a few months before Christmas and then everything was fine. He's in the construction industry.


----------



## claire99991

irish yes get that mole seen to asap, i dont think implantaion i mean i carnt c why it would just be on the left side? wouldnt implantaion be kinda in the middle im sure it wont be implantaion im not that lucky.

are u feeling positive hun?


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> are u feeling positive hun?

mmmm, not really, although I am trying to stay positive and not symptom spot (which is hard). I just can't wait until this week is over and I'll know either way. I think that if I start spotting by Thursday I am definately out. Last cycle I had spotting 2 days before (actually I didn't get a proper full flow until 4 days later).


----------



## claire99991

aw well im still holding out for you hun good luck xx


----------



## snugglebot

Irish Eyes, I expect this month will be a much more normal month for you because there isn't the holidays impacting ovulation. 

Cazd how come your ticker says day 1? Did the witch get you? I missed something...

Fx'd Samzi you wake up to no sign of the witch. 

As for me, just sore pecks today. Temperature doesn't seem to be moving... 1 more week to go....tick tock


----------



## samzi

still no sign of witch :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire ~ thanks hun, you know you are still in the running...AF has not arrived. 

Snugglebot ~ yeah, my cycle is quite normal this month as there is no hols. My temps are more accurate (even though they have been taken within 1hours difference) than the hols as I was awaken about 5 hours after normal temp time. Your temps are great, they are high and they are steady...fx'd they stay that way.


----------



## snugglebot

fx'd for you samzi!


----------



## cazd

snugglebot said:


> Cazd how come your ticker says day 1? Did the witch get you? I missed something...

Ha - surprised you noticed !
My tickers set for a 28 day cycle so it started me on a new cycle today.

And yes... the stupid :witch: didn't let me down - she arrived an hour ago!


----------



## cazd

P.S. Snugglebot - your charts through the roof!


----------



## samzi

stupid:witch::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::grr::grr:


----------



## snugglebot

cazd - I always find it funny when people make positive comments about charts. I want to say thanks as if I had some control over it... but of course the only control I have over it is whether or not I followed the rules and got the necessary sleep! Lol in this case I am not sure...

I was up until 1:30 am last night with my girlfriends, we had a very therapeutic session of girl time. Although I didn't drink, I did have a few nachos and glasses of fruit punch in my belly. I still took my temp at the same time 5:45am. I haven't been able to find out if the time you go to sleep and what you eat before you go to bed affects temp or not. I did get my min. 3 hrs of sleep. However, surely my metabolism was affected by the nachos and punch??! Anyways, I will take the higher temp if nothing else for a chance to obsess some more! It helps me get through the tww. ;)


----------



## claire99991

cazd damn that :witch: good luck for this cycle.

Snuggleboot, sounds like your in with a good chance xxx

9dpo for me lots of cremay cm this morning, thats 7 days running for the reamy cm thats the only positive kind of symptom i have....lol


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

so question for you ladies... i dont have a cycle length as this is my first cycle in 16 months. i am cd13 today and have had no line at all on the test side of my OPK. i am a little crampy today but as im constipated all the time (sorry TMI) i cant read much into that. i have a little creamy cm, but im not sure its creamy CM as OH and i have :sex: every night for the last 4 days and i get lots of creamy discharge after orgasm..sorry tmi again. what do you think.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Cazd ~ sorry to hear that the friggin :witch: got you. Fx'd cross for you next mth hun. 

Snugglebot ~ as I have said before you have any amazing chart

Claire ~ creamy cm is good, I have that too but (tmi) not to the point were it is on my underwear and I have noticed that there is some yellow tinge to it if it does go on uw (sorry way tmi). 

Me ~ I think I got caught speeding tonight. :dohh:


----------



## claire99991

mrs mrbaey - have u been doing opk every day? could be just taking a while to get your body going again carry on with the ovulation stick, its EWCM u need to look out for to be fertile xx

irish- oops bout the speeding, yea my creamy cm is only when im checking my cervix posistion i get it on my fingers lol (waayyyy to much info for u there lol) my boobs are starting to hurt tonight not sure if thats a good or bad thing carnt remember what happens normally will need to check my chart but thats upstaies haha


----------



## snugglebot

Irish: Sorry to hear about the speeding ticket. Crappy!!


----------



## samzi

morning all

me? up at this time? whats going on?! desperate fpr a wee too but no1 is up so i dont wanna make noise :lol:

well she didnt get me in the night, and no sign of her yet but we shall see x


----------



## Irish_eyes

snugglebot said:


> Irish: Sorry to hear about the speeding ticket. Crappy!!

Fx'd I don't get one...it will come in the post so I don't know if I have one yet. It's my own fault anyway...probably get a fine and penalty points. I don't mind the fine but I don't want the points.


----------



## claire99991

samzi good luck for the day hope :witch: stays away.

Ok so the poas addict i am i peed on a opk this morning 10dpo cos i know they can pick up preg hormone and didnt have no preg tests in house anyway BFN! nothing at all there i know deep down it hasnt worked anyway just my poas addiction took over my head.

Going to make a appointment with GP today (not for today as to busy) but going to see if i can prebook to see the nice lady doc about all the pain ive been getting in my ovary. My GP surgery weird last time i rang u couldnt pre book a appointment u just had to ring on the day and see what u get pain in the butt anyway will let u know how i get on xx


----------



## cazd

Hiya - I had no idea you could use OPKs for pg testing! Hows that work?


----------



## claire99991

cazd, apparantly it picks up the preg hormone as well as the LH hormone, so ive heard anyway.

Well got appointment at GP 20th Feb!! grrrr still a long way of but at least i got one with the nice lady doctor who i like (and has just come bk of maternity leave so might be bit more sympathetic lol...


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Ok so the poas addict i am i peed on a opk this morning 10dpo cos i know they can pick up preg hormone and didnt have no preg tests in house anyway BFN! nothing at all there i know deep down it hasnt worked anyway just my poas addiction took over my head.

Hun, my POAS addiction took over yesterday as well, I peed on an opk too and it was :bfn:. That was at 8dpo (but I really could be only 6dpo yesterday). I am not sure when I o'd.


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> Well got appointment at GP 20th Feb!! grrrr still a long way of but at least i got one with the nice lady doctor who i like (and has just come bk of maternity leave so might be bit more sympathetic lol...

Thats a long wait, I got an appointment to see doctor tomorrow afternoon about my mole.


----------



## claire99991

irish i could have got in sooner, tomorow even if it was with another doctor but to be honest there all arseholes and i like the doc ive prebooked a appt with she always seems friendly and understanding ive seen her before about pain in my ovary and she had me seen by gyne that very same day. I know its a long wait but im going to get my period on saterday so i doubt waiting the extra few days will make a big differnce the pain has worn of now its just twinges. Im hoping they will book me in for a cd21 blood test and test my OH sperm but i dont know what they would do as 1st steps.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey girls, just wanted to check up on you. Sorry about the :witch: cazd, may as well hop over to my new cycle buddies. I hate to say this, but I haven't decided if I am going to continue or not. I have been doing a lot of thinking...I am going to update my journal with the info. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I know it will happen!!


----------



## claire99991

well, my poas addiction is in full force this month i decided to get a clear blue and you know the sad and shitty thing? i only got that brand in hope of a evap to obsess over just so i keep see sumthin other than a BFN and ive heard people get evaps on them so i took the best BFN and not even a evap :hissy: so there we have it i have totally lost the plot spent 11 pounds instead of 3 pounds in the hope of a evap!

U know my friend got that brand last week when she found out she was pregnant and her test was so differnt to mine i carnt even imagine ever seing a BFP on a test i pee on.

So boobs are sore and im moody damn the :witch: will come on valentines day.

Just wish my appointment at the doctor was sooner, see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire hun, its still early to test, so you still are in with a chance. 

I also have sore bbs too and I notice that last month I had tender sore bbs from O to AF. But this is also a sign of pg too. 

Hang in there hun.


----------



## Conswayla M

I must say, if I didn't get an evap line, I would have been dissapointed, I know what you mean Claire. It's funner to keep that line in mind and checking and obsessing over it then nothing at all!!


----------



## samzi

well i woke up thought she wasnt here, went to the loo and wheni wiped there was the faintest faintest pink. maybe shes on her way after all! X


----------



## cazd

I'm praying for an evap next time too - at least that'd be some kind of progress !


----------



## claire99991

well another :bfn: this morning and no evap whoever says clearblue are crap are telling me fibs! nevamind.

Boobs killing today back ache quite bad, and my mood is very :muaha: its ok with my daughter but i just had a massive row with my OH and then told him to go f*** himself and put the phone down, (which feels good actually :rofl:)
he said he would make appt at the doctors to ask for a sperm analaysis i have made my appt for 20th feb and i dont know if they will order tests for him i just want him to go on his owne and sort his side of things out but oh nooooo after a few beers he said he will in the reality of the day that would just be to hard for him, he said he doesnt know when he will get there so no point making a appointment, arsehole, well im not speaking to him. Its our daughters 3rd birthday tomorow as well we are meant to be spending the day together but i would sooner take her swimming by myself at the min. 

:hissy::hissy::hissy: who can tell my PMT has well and truly kicked in!


----------



## cazd

Oh dear. Making babies should be fun - all this extra baggage is a killer.
I'm wondering if we should pretend we've been trying for ages and go get tests done - just to find out if we're OK. Not sure how OH would take it though.
Is yours just putting it off 'cos he's nervous?


----------



## claire99991

cazd - he hates doctors ive been with him 7 years and i have never actually know him go to the doctors for anything. He also thought he had super sperm like most men think to match there ego's i guess the possibilty of him maybe not having super sperm after all is hitting home. I still think its more likely i have the problem since i only have one ovary and i get random pains but it was just to rule him out really.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire, you may only have one ovary but whos to say that its you is the problem. Seriously, if you want him to get checked out you are better off making the app for him and taking him to it. He's a man!!!! They just don't want to admit that they could be the problem. I have high prolactin levels and I explained to dh all about this when we first got together, I told him there may be a possibility that I might not be able to have babies, this was never confirmed by doctors only me giving him the heads up. Now I have found out that high prolactin levels can be fixed easily by taking a tablet and you can get pg if you have this. So I have been taking my tablet for months now and I know my levels have come down, I know I O and therefore nothing is wrong with me. But dh keeps referring to me not to get my hopes up that I may not be able to have babies, I really had to nip that in the bud. I told him that I O and therefore nothing is wrong. I think he was gobsmacked.


----------



## claire99991

irish- its good you nipped it in the bud i know what u mean all i ever get when i say we might need to get your sperm checked is 'says the girl with 1 ovary' but i am pretty sure i ovulate i get pos opk, regular periods, sore boobs after indicating a rise in protgesrone ovulation pain my cervix goes high soft and open. So he shouldnt really asume its me with the problem 'if' there was to be a problem

how u feeling anyway hun? got any more symptoms or anything? are u feeling positive how many days past ov are you now?

11dpo for me feel like hacking my boobs of cos they hurt soooooooooooooo much (carnt actually recall them hurting this much before) but did a clearblue this am and BFN so im doubtful it means anything. Also feel emotional.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hang in there Claire, its still early. You may still get it!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> how u feeling anyway hun? got any more symptoms or anything? are u feeling positive how many days past ov are you now?
> 
> 11dpo for me feel like hacking my boobs of cos they hurt soooooooooooooo much (carnt actually recall them hurting this much before) but did a clearblue this am and BFN so im doubtful it means anything. Also feel emotional.

I feeling fine, I don't feel any major pg symptoms. My temps are quite high at the minute but that can plummet any time and the only thing that I had today was I cried....at GMTV!!!! Yeah, are you watching that in the mornings when they are doing the proposals? I know you would go "aaahhh" and choke abit but no I was in hysterics, even the dog got scared!!! But that could be the start of PMS so not holding my breath. BBS are tender, not overly achy but sore to touch but I had that all last month as well. The only other thing that is standing out for me is burning cheeks. I am one me freezing to the next roasting but my cheeks feel as if they are on fire. But metal tastes in mouth...frequent urination...constipation...diaheorra...NOPE!!! 

Still may be a bit early to test hun at 11dpo. According to FF I am 10dpo but I am not ruling out the fact that I could be 8dpo or 9dpo.


----------



## claire99991

irish aw well im keeping my fingers crossed for you to bring us the 1st BFP in this group, you made me chuckle at the gmtv thing with you crying! lol the week before my AF i cry at anything i have just stopped blubbing at a film (although it was very sad) but i remember in december crying at the x factor from start to finish haha. It can be a sign of pregnancy as well, when i was pregnant with my daughter i stood and cried in the toiler toll aisle in tesco cos they didnt have any pink left and thats what would match my bathroom...lol so keep them fingers and toes tightly crossed that this is your month xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Hey claire, I know you probably want to end this cycle because you feel so down about it but I really think you should wait until AF is due before testing. Each day you come here and report your BFN you seem to get sadder and sadder! :hugs: 

Although we seem to all be getting sadder and sadder as AF approaches, I think both because of the hormones but also because of the stress of "will she arrive or will this be the month?" 

I was thinking about it tonight and I was like "I just want to test and get this over with"... but then I realized it won't end it. It will make it worse because BFN or BFP I won't truly know the answer until 18 days into my luteal or the :witch: shows... *sigh*


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot, you are so right i know testing early is the wrong thing to do itd not accuarate and it just puts you on a downer. I always say i wont test then i always cave mainly because i just want to know either way but like you say it doesnt end it. Im feeling poitive that i have a doctors appt a week on friday anyway and my OH said last night he will go have his sperm checked as long as i hand it in...lol

Anyway 12dpo and my boobs are just getting worse sooooo sore my nipples feel like they are on fire and they just ache all over. When i got up to go to the loo in the night even walking to the loo hurts them and im sat here now and there aching so bad.

Its my daughters 3rd birthday today so im in a good mood and we are going to have a fun day!! XXX

snuggleboot good luck for your BFP!! really hope you get it xxx


----------



## snugglebot

Don't think this month is for me girls. Temp dropped today I will be bringing my tampons with me to work today. Bottom's up to v-day. :sad:


----------



## claire99991

snuggleboot im so very sorry hunni!! XXXX what a great valentines we are all going to have on our periods eh! :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry Snuggle about your temp, but it's still not over yet!! Some women get a dip in their temp and still get a BFP, maybe its an implantation dip and you O'd earlier then you thought? Stay away from my girls you :witch:

I know that someone is going to get a :bfp: Samzi how you doing? I saw the test you posted in the gallery, but it was too small to see. Did you get your :bfp:?


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks ladies but I am pretty sure with three days in a row of dropping temps that this cycle will soon be over. Definitely disappointing but onwards we go. Onto cycle 5 or 6 now I think.


----------



## snugglebot

What the heck is wrong with my ticker?!! symbolic I suppose


----------



## snugglebot

Nevermind, a brief blip


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well girls I think I may be out too. Yesterday I got a dip in my temp and although it when up today by 0.03c, I have AF pains. I feel as if I even have AF now. I am normally quite gassy through AF and I am feeling that. Although the last time I looked she wasn't there. Another thing that I have noticed is, these passed 2 days I have been feeling abit....randy!!! :laugh2: I am always like this when AF is around and is due. Can't see that being a pg sign. 

Ah well, onto to cycle 3!!!! Third time lucky I hope. Might get a St Patty's Day :bfp:
Now that would be fitting!!!


----------



## samzi

well ladies i think im out.

will see how it goes but pretty sure shes here.

never mind hey.


----------



## claire99991

irish i get randy to hahahaha its the only time of the month i actually want to ravish my OH was liein in bed last night and was thinking hmmmm should i wake him then i fell asleep haha. Ok good points, i have lots of creamy CM 11 days in a row now, and my boobs are hurting for the 4th day this is unusual only lasts 1 day normally. The bad points i have period pain, back pain and im feeling very emotional.


----------



## samzi

so much for her being here. no sign now!


----------



## snugglebot

Exciting samzi and claire! So exciting!

Irish your temp is still in line with your others (day 10 is just throwing you off). Things are looking good irish for you!

My temp is clinging on for dear life. It seems to have stablized a bit... but not what I was hoping for. Ah well.. I only need to have PMA for one more day - AF should arrive tomorrow or Sat.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have just been to the loo and tmi...when I wiped there was this small bit of glob on the tissue. It wasn't yellow or brown but sort of in between so to be honest I think thats her on her way. I am still getting the AF feelings on tops of legs and tum.


----------



## cazd

Hi ladies - I'm waiting in anticipation of at least one :bfp:

One of you will be leaving here with our top prize!


----------



## claire99991

PMA girls dont give up yet, my boobs still hurt and this is to much info haha but there isa big horrible blue vein i havent noticed before running right thru my right boob down to my nipple dont even know what that means lol i also peed on a opk and the 2nd line was quite strong not as strong as control line but still i would say half as strong ( i have done this before with opk thou so not getting my hopes up by it but this was this morning as well so LH is meant to build up as the day goes on and i peed on it 2nd wee of the day.


----------



## samzi

PMA irish, i had that!

Now its turned brown and this morn it was like proper blood! but nothing since :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

samzi have u tested again today xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well back from the loo again and there is two small light brown marks on my liner...sorry tmi!!!!


----------



## claire99991

irish really hope this isnt the :witch: starting :(


----------



## samzi

ive had more old blood this arvo.

irish, do not worry, sounds good to me ;)


----------



## samzi

claire99991 said:


> samzi have u tested again today xx

nope i havent tested at all today.

not sure wether to tonight cos have had old blood n stuff today!!


----------



## claire99991

samzi - should still show up if its pos, do u think its just old blood then?? oo exciting stuff


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't know if its old blood I have, there very very little of it too tell. 

Either that or it is just the beginning of AF.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh, how can you tell its old blood? Because its brown?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I think that is me out...after a bm..sorry tmi...I had bright red blood on wiping...still not on liner though but so so so low on PMA!!! You can read my journal for indepth story. :cry:


----------



## snugglebot

Claire, how are your symptoms? Irish are you feeling better?

My AF will show up tomorrow or tonight if she is going to come. I had the nastiest globs of what I can only describe as vaginal snot (GROSS I KNOW!) come out of me tonight... definitely a new experience. Not sure if it is AF coming or maybe a pregnancy symptom.

I hope tomorrow brings a high temp and no AF but I am ready for the :witch: too. I feel tons better overall today.


----------



## cazd

snugglebot said:


> I had the nastiest globs of what I can only describe as vaginal snot come out of me tonight

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh that's so funny! 

Well you all sound sodding pregnant to me and I'm uber jealous!

Big veins on boobies... that's gotta be the most significant PG sign yet.
Oh - and AF not properly turning up for AGES Samzi... 

Come on ladies - give me some hope that it's still physically possible to conceive when you're trying!


----------



## samzi

off to work soon so maybe all the walking about i do will bring her on properly. just want her to arrive properly or not at all.

x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Same here Samzi, its the...is she or is she not...part that is doing my head in as you are thinking "I'm still in" only to be let down for the witch to show!!!


----------



## Anna1982

well I have decided to come on over here lol

:witch: got me this morning, so Im day 1 of cycle 3 ttc no 2 lol, but it does mean I had a 23 day cycle last time so getting better

Ive started b complex vitamins today.

I must admit Im gutted really though we had done it, 

but hey nice to be here


----------



## claire99991

well my boobs are pretty much bk to normal now :cry: nipples hurt a little but nothing like what they have been, guess its the progestronge falling for :witch: also very teary :cry:

Still got creamy CM 

Woke OH this morning to make appintment at GP for his sperm sample and he wouldnt make the appointment, made a load of excuses how he is to busy and said he would go next week...heard it all before dont know why i bother.

Hope at least 1 person has sum good news from this cycle x


----------



## samzi

af still isnt here properly!

my god woman either come properly or not at all!

:trouble:


----------



## claire99991

samzi :test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## samzi

:lol: im waiting untill sunday to test. thats when i got my BFP last time, after having the same 'AF' as im having now.

I hope!

PMA and dust me up girlies please x


----------



## claire99991

PMA samzi i must say it looks very promising for you!!


----------



## samzi

im not having any cramps at all either :happydance: though i seem to get them at night.


----------



## claire99991

samzi, u must be so excited x


----------



## Irish_eyes

:dust: samzi

Well, I am still spotting, it is a little bit more than yesterday but AF not here yet. Also my temp dropped today but I took it when I woke up in the middle of the night and I was cold...I am trying to make excuses here!


----------



## samzi

not too excited cos it could go either way.

but we will see.

roll on sunday!


----------



## claire99991

irish- keeping fingers x'd for you xx is this normsal to spot before full flow?

my OH has eventually made a appt at docs for next friday, he got the awful arrogant doc thats all they had left! GRRR! not holding out any hope of getting any tests ordered.

Question? do u think its ok me and my OH are going to the docs seperate about our TTC he going to see male doc has he gets a bit of pain in one of his testicales during sex so going to get it checked as well as to ask what to do about TTC and i am going to see lady doc about the pain i get 7dpo where i was doubled over, worried i could have another cyst and also about TTC. Do u think they will order neccisarry tests even though we arent going together??


----------



## claire99991

:witch: got me 1 day early, aw well onto cycle 9 and we both have docs appointments next friday so hoping we will get sumwhere this month.

So the sore sore boobs, cremay CM, tierdness, boobs swelling was all nothing :rofl: so no symptom spotting for me at all next month ....;)


----------



## samzi

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

im leaking rusty orange/brown how lovely :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

So sorry Claire about the darn :witch: 

Is any of us going to get a :bfp: this month? 

Samzi, mine is brown stretchy stuff...tmi I know.


----------



## snugglebot

sorry claire! Onto the next cycle with me I guess...


----------

